# Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2010)

*Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2010)

*Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Leider lassen sich die beiden Komponenten nicht in einen Warenkorb legen. Liegt das Problem bei mir, oder ist die Aktion noch nicht freigeschaltet?


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Denke die 50€ bestellwert müssen erreicht werden.


----------



## Zanza (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

das ist aber eine Werbung hoch drei


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



dirtyoetker schrieb:


> Denke die 50€ bestellwert müssen erreicht werden.


 
Auch dann funktioniert es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir taucht folgender Satz auf:


> Einen der folgenden Artikel erhalten Sie gratis in der angegebenen Menge bei Erreichen des jeweiligen Bestellwertes.
> Bis zum ersten "Giveaway" fehlen noch € 50.00





> Ihr Warenkorb ist immer noch leer.


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Merkwürdig...

schade hätte wieso mal mein CoolIT E.C.O. mal was besseres gegönnt. 

Welche von den beiden "Gratisproben" ist es überhaupt. Oder sollen wir es herausfinden? Aber wenn es nicht funkt. wird es nichts


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Klutten schrieb:


> Auch dann funktioniert es bei mir nicht.



Tröste dich bei mir funktionierts auch nicht!


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Entweder schon vergriffen alles oder es muss wirklich 50€ eingekauft werden . Obwohl es sich auf die "Giveaway" bezieht. Also auf die hübschen Lüftergitter 

Mal schaun wielange der Fehler bleibt und wir leer ausgehen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

PC-Cooling wird sich die Sache ansehen. Die Wärmeleitpasten sind gratis, ein Mindestbestellwert o.ä. ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir gehts ebenfalls nicht -.-


----------



## locojens (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Die Paste ist schon billigst nicht gratis, kostet 1 Cent jedoch fallen fast 6€ für den Versand an ! Man kann auch nur 1 Bestellen, einfach eine der 2 in den warenkorb legen und schon funktioniert es!

So da ich nun wieder Zuhause bin und ein paar Kommenentare gelesen habe war ich nochmals auf der Seite. Und siehe da wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 
Dann warte ich nun mal auf meine gratis 20€ WLP.


----------



## Moleman (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Jetzt geht es kostet aber 0,01 Euro


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Tja, wenn der Versand nicht wäre.


----------



## Zanza (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

steht doch ganz unten



> * Bitte beachten Sie: Sofern Sie uns Ihre Testergebnisse nicht innerhalb von 3 Wochen mitteilen, behalten wir uns vor, Ihnen die gelieferte Ware zzgl. Versandkosten zum aktuell gültigen Verkaufspreis in Rechnung zu stellen. Jeder Teilnehmer kann nur 1 Tube und einen Typ der Wärmeleitpaste bestellen. Eine Lieferung ist ausschließlich innerhalb Deutschlands möglich. Die Lieferung der Paste erfolgt entgegen der automatisch durch das Shopsystem generierten Versandkosten kostenlos - sollten Sie weitere Artikel zu Ihrer Bestellung hinzufügen, so fallen die üblichen Versandkosten an.


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil


----------



## Zanza (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Es steht doch da 



> Die Lieferung der Paste erfolgt entgegen der automatisch durch das Shopsystem generierten Versandkosten kostenlos - sollten Sie weitere Artikel zu Ihrer Bestellung hinzufügen, so fallen die üblichen Versandkosten an.


----------



## Moleman (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hat jemand die "Bestellung" schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## Zanza (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ja 1x Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat bestellt


----------



## mtheidtmann (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ich habe auch die diamond bestellt. Ist ja echt ne Klasse Aktion, die Paste kostet sonst ja auch um die 15-20 Euro. Es bleibt zwar der Betrag stehen, auch unter meine Bestellungen aber ich denke das wird komplett kostenlos ankommen. Deswegen zeichne ich jetzt schonmal meine Temperaturen auf


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Jau ich auch,

hab so voller Vorfreunde durch geklickt bis ich gesehen habe. das vom rumprobieren beide sorten im korb habe. nun hab ich nen storno geschickt, und jetzt neu bestellt:

1xInnovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat


----------



## jobo (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Super aktion, werde ich doch gleich mal mitmachen! 
Danke PCGH!


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Jetzt funktioniert es. Beide Pasten in den Warenkorb und dann müssen lediglich noch die Versandkosten getragen werden. Das sollte angesichts des Warenwertes und des kleinen Testaufwandes aber sicher das geringste Problem sein. Ich freu mich.


----------



## TK-XXL (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe mir auch die Diamont bestellt.mal Gespannt was sie bringt


----------



## GxGamer (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei den Versandkosten kann ich mir auch weiterhin meine MX-2 beim PC-Laden in der Stadt für nen Fünfer kaufen

Dann den Aufwand für die "Montage" und am Ende ist die vielleicht nichtmal besser oder sogar schlechter, ne danke. Auf die Art und Weise kann man sich das Testlabor und die Mitarbeiter sparen


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert es. Beide Pasten in den Warenkorb und dann müssen lediglich noch die Versandkosten getragen werden. Das sollte angesichts des Warenwertes und des kleinen Testaufwandes aber sicher das geringste Problem sein. Ich freu mich.



Der Versand ist kostenlos!


----------



## GxGamer (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Der Versand ist kostenlos!



Nagut, ich hab trotzdem keine Lust meinen PC komplett zu zerlegen nur um zu gucken ob die Paste besser ist


----------



## jobo (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat bestellt. 
Jetztn abe ich die Bestellbesätigung bekommen in dere ich zur Zahlung der versandkosten und einem Cent aufgefordert werde, die Zahlungsart ist klarerweise Vorkasse,es ging keine Andere.
Was soll ich jezt tun? Nichts bezahlen? oder nur den einen Cent?


----------



## TK-XXL (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Steht bei mir auch,denke die senden dir das einfach zu.Wäre zu umständlich das alles zu ändern 

Hoffe es zumindestens.


----------



## SpeedyV6 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wo findet man eigentlich dann die Liste auf der Seite, die man dann ausfüllen soll?


----------



## DAkuma (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hätten die nicht damit vorige woche kommen können, bevor ich bei mir den Scythe Mugen Rev. B+WLP drauf gebastelt hab? 

Immer kommt sowas nachdem ich es nicht mehr brauche


----------



## christian150488 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

welche Paste nehme ich denn am besten für meinen Phenom II 955?


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

versandkosten fallen an oder nicht?


----------



## Mokki (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So wie es auf der Seite steht is die ganze Aktion kostenlos.


----------



## Jerlin (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

"Die Lieferung der Paste erfolgt entgegen der automatisch durch das Shopsystem generierten Versandkosten kostenlos"


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So auch gerade bestellt, die Tabelle bekommt man, indem man die WLP aufruft und auf "Tabelle" klickt... Hier der Link http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf

edit: ich werde es mit meiner Wakü und mit meiner GTX285 mal testen... evtl. kommt auch noch der EEE PC von meiner Freundin zum Einsatz


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich werde meine übertakte CPU und Grafikkarte damit testen

6420@3,2 GHz mit Coolit eco a.l.c. , und meine "noch" Grafikkarte GTX 260² mit Thermalright HR-03 GTX Rev. A Heatsink . Meine neue 470GTX ist für 202,11€ (kostenloser versand und sofortüberweisung kostenlos) unterwegs. so mal nen bisschen eigen werbung hier


----------



## Malkav85 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Lustig, bei mir gehts immer noch nicht. Selbst mit nur einer Paste im Warenkorb -.-


----------



## PCC-Support (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hallo Leute!

wir haben das Warenkorb-Problem gelöst. Auch steht der Preis für beide besagten Wärmeleitpasten nun auf Null Euro. Die beiden kostenlosen Pasten werden durch ihre Artikelnummern korrekt bei uns erfasst. Ganz gleich, was in der Bestellbestätigungsemail steht, verschickt werden die Pasten ohne Berechnung von Versandkosten. Die Pasten werden als Warensendung verschickt. 

*Bitte lest die "Teilnahmebedingungen" in den jeweiligen Artikelbschreibungen genau durch. Vor allem den letzten Abschnitt:
Bitte beachten Sie: Sofern Sie uns Ihre Testergebnisse nicht innerhalb von 3 Wochen mitteilen, behalten wir uns vor, Ihnen die gelieferte Ware zzgl. Versandkosten zum aktuell gültigen Verkaufspreis in Rechnung zu stellen. Jeder Teilnehmer kann nur 1 Tube und einen Typ der Wärmeleitpaste bestellen. Eine Lieferung ist ausschließlich innerhalb Deutschlands möglich. Die Lieferung der Paste erfolgt entgegen der automatisch durch das Shopsystem generierten Versandkosten kostenlos (und natürlich kostet die Paste auch nicht 1 cent, sondern gar nichts) - sollten Sie weitere Artikel zu Ihrer Bestellung hinzufügen, so fallen die üblichen Versandkosten an. 

Sollte die von Ihnen bestellte Paste vergriffen sein, behalten wir uns vor, das Alternativprodukt von Innovation Cooling zu liefern (sofern verfügbar).*

Fragen könnt ihr gerne an info@pc-cooling.de schicken. Wir werden schnellstmöglich antworten.

Viele Spaß!

Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


----------



## RSX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe jetzt eine Paste im Warenkorb, möchte Bestellen und muss Zahlungsweise auswählen. Doch keine lässt sich anwählen, da der Mindestbestellwert von 9 € nicht erreicht wurde. Was tun?

Gruß


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Geht bei mir nicht. Komme bei der Zahlungsweise nicht weiter.


----------



## mrnils253 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Selbes Problem hoffe das wird gelöst.


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

einfach auf weiter klicken! hat bei mir auch funktioniert. warum sollte es nicht gehen.


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Weil es nicht geht, oder hältst Du uns für so Dumm


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dito, hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dito, ich auch...
Immer wenn ich auf weiter klicken will passiert einfach gar nichts, 
oder der selbe Bildschirm erscheint nochmal...
Wer weis Rat?


----------



## Hackslash (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich würde auch gerne eine testen nur leider lässt mich der laden nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

kann man da nur eine oder beide WLP erhalten? Als ich beide im Warenkorb hatte, konnte ich auf "weiter" gehen, allerdings stand dann 0,01€ dran, also nicht 0,00€ , und der Versand sollte 5,90€ kosten. Muss ich den jetzt zahlen oder nicht, und den Cent auch oder nicht???


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Nur eine is kostenlos, wenn du die zweite auchnoch in den Korb legst musste die bezahlen und den Versand auch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

aber wenn ich nur eine im korb hab, dann komm ich nicht auf "weiter" ...
EDIT:  jetzt kosten beide pasten plötzlich wieder n Cent, nicht mehr 0 € ???


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja das Problem ham wir grad alle, wär schön wenn sich mal der Herr PCC-Staff melden würde^^


----------



## chiquita (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also ich habs jetzt einfach mal bestellt ^^ xD auch wenn da ein cent stand, wenn die wirklich so gut ist und tatsächlich nur 6 € mit den versandkosten kosten soll nehm ich das in kauf


----------



## Ahab (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also ich konnte problemlos bestellen...?!  Bin mal gespannt


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

@chiquita: das wäre dann aber nicht der sinn der aktion. Wenn man das schon ankündigt, dann sollte man auch sorgen das es einwandfrei abläuft...


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

aaaah jetz hats bei mir auch funktioniert, super Sache


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ich hatte immer auf weiter geklickt... gerad die AB bekommen und Tabelle schon vorab Teilweise ausgefüllt


----------



## PCC-Support (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> kann man da nur eine oder beide WLP erhalten? Als ich beide im Warenkorb hatte, konnte ich auf "weiter" gehen, allerdings stand dann 0,01€ dran, also nicht 0,00€ , und der Versand sollte 5,90€ kosten. Muss ich den jetzt zahlen oder nicht, und den Cent auch oder nicht???


 
Auch bei einer Preisanzeige von 0,01€ wird die WLP *KOSTENLOS *verschickt. Die angezeigten Versandkosten werden von uns aus dem Auftrag gelöscht. Also keine Sorge, es wird euch nichts für diese Testaktion berechnet.

Bitte denkt dran: Es steht nur eine limitierte Menge an kostenfreien WLP zur Verfügung. Daher erhält jeder nur ein Stück. Sollte jemand (aus Versehen natürlich) zwei oder mehr in den Warenkorb gelegt haben, behalten wir uns das Recht vor, den Auftrag auf eine WLP zu reduzieren.

Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also jetzt kann ich auch bestellen, aber ich soll jetzt insgesamt 5.91€ zahlen...
Kann ich getrost bestellen oder fallen diese kosten wirklich an? 

EDIT: Grad letzten beitrag gelesen


----------



## Anchorage (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

In meiner Bestätigungsmail steht drin das ich 5,91 € blechen soll muss ich das jetzt machen oder geht das so ohne was zu zahlen


----------



## seth0487 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab auch grad bestellt! Tolle Aktion! Hätte natürlich auch starten können, bevor ich meinen PC zusammengebaut habe, aber für die neue Paste mache ich mir gerne die Hände schmutzig...


----------



## chiquita (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

no risk no fun kann ich nur sagen xD , aber schon nice  wollte mir eigentlich morgen WLP in der stadt kaufen, von daher kam diese aktion wie gerufen


----------



## Ahab (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wo gibts denn den Link zu diesem PDF für die Testergebnisse? Oder kommt das erst nach Lieferung der WLP? Oder wie oder was


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



PCC-Support schrieb:


> Auch bei einer Preisanzeige von 0,01€ wird die WLP *KOSTENLOS *verschickt. Die angezeigten Versandkosten werden von uns aus dem Auftrag gelöscht. Also keine Sorge, es wird euch nichts für diese Testaktion berechnet.
> 
> Bitte denkt dran: Es steht nur eine limitierte Menge an kostenfreien WLP zur Verfügung. Daher erhält jeder nur ein Stück. Sollte jemand (aus Versehen natürlich) zwei oder mehr in den Warenkorb gelegt haben, behalten wir uns das Recht vor, den Auftrag auf eine WLP zu reduzieren.
> 
> Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


Also, ich habe jetzt bestellt wie du gesagt hast, und in der Email steht ich solle 5,91€ bezahlen. Was nun?


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt.


----------



## Ahab (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



> Die angezeigten Versandkosten werden von uns aus dem Auftrag gelöscht. Also keine Sorge, es wird euch nichts für diese Testaktion berechnet.



Es kostet NICHTS


----------



## PCC-Support (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt bestellt wie du gesagt hast, und in der Email steht ich solle 5,91€ bezahlen. Was nun?


 
Wie gesagt, die Bestellbestätigung per Email, die automatisch nach jeder Online-Bestellung an den Kunden verschickt wird, ist *IRRELEVANT*. 

Die Preise werden "genullt" und der Bestellauftrag entsprechend manuell von uns abgeändert. Ihr erhaltet danach noch *eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email, die dann die WLP mit 0,00€ beinhaltet*.

Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Mal was anderes, wie soll ich denn die PDF verschicken, wenn ich da nichts speichern kann?


----------



## Bruce112 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hey trotzdem muß man 5.92 euro bezahlen .Versand



wer nicht peilt wie man bestellt ganz einfach 

löscht eine paste weg dann warenkorb legen dann wieder zürück denn andereen paste löschen ,

muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



PCC-Support schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Bestellbestätigung per Email, die automatisch nach jeder Online-Bestellung an den Kunden verschickt wird, ist *IRRELEVANT*.
> 
> Die Preise werden "genullt" und der Bestellauftrag entsprechend manuell von uns abgeändert. Ihr erhaltet danach noch *eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email, die dann die WLP mit 0,00€ beinhaltet*.
> 
> Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


ok, ich habe biss jetzt noch keine solche Mail bekommen, aber ich warte mal ab  Und die Paste kommt dann von alleine, also ich muss jetzt gar nix mehr machen, die kommt dann einfach in den nächsten tagen mit DHL?


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Nein, die Paste kommt als Warensendung.


----------



## PCC-Support (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ok, ich habe biss jetzt noch keine solche Mail bekommen, aber ich warte mal ab  Und die Paste kommt dann von alleine, also ich muss jetzt gar nix mehr machen, die kommt dann einfach in den nächsten tagen mit DHL?


 
Genau, gar nichts mehr machen... einfach nur auf die nächste Post warten 

Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


----------



## Ahab (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Und was ist mit diesem PDF für die Testdaten? Wo gibts das?


----------



## Anchorage (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wie funktionirt das mir der PDF wie verschike ich die den dan ich habe keine ahnung und habe solche daten noch nier versand darf ich die sach auch als txt versenden das wäre hundert mal einfacher für mich


----------



## mrnils253 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hat bei mir auch endlich funktioniert 
Sollen die Temps im idle oder unter volllast gemessen werden ?


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also laut PDF eima mit der alten WLP Idle un Load un eima mit der neuen in Idle un Load.


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja und wie speichere ich die PDF? Geht ja garnicht.


----------



## Pagz (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ich hab ausversehen die Wärmeleitpaster 2* bestellt (keine Ahnung wie sry). Was soll ich jetzt machen? Einfach stornieren und neu bestellen? Oder kann man noch irgentwie umbestellen?


----------



## Anchorage (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habe jetzt die 2 mail bekommen wo drin steht das ich 0,00 € zahlen soll also es geht


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Robin123 schrieb:


> ich hab ausversehen die Wärmeleitpaster 2* bestellt (keine Ahnung wie sry). Was soll ich jetzt machen? Einfach stornieren und neu bestellen? Oder kann man noch irgentwie umbestellen?






PCC-Support schrieb:


> [...]Sollte jemand (aus Versehen natürlich) zwei oder mehr in den Warenkorb gelegt haben, behalten wir uns das Recht vor, den Auftrag auf eine WLP zu reduzieren.
> 
> Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team



...

Vllt wäre es ganz gut im Startpost en FAQ einzuführen weil sich hier ja schon einige Fragen häufen.


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vllt wäre es ganz gut im Startpost en FAQ einzuführen weil sich hier ja schon einige Fragen häufen.



Genau, hätte auf meine Frage auch gerne eine Antwort.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2357536-post76.html


----------



## Ahab (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Und meine:



Ahab schrieb:


> Und was ist mit diesem PDF für die Testdaten? Wo gibts das?


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Ahab schrieb:


> Und meine:




Hier:http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf


----------



## PCC-Support (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Der Einfachheit halber haben wir das PDF Dokument gegen ein Word-Dokument ausgetauscht. Somit sollte es beim Abspeichern der Daten keine größeren Probleme mehr geben.

Ansonsten könnt ihr uns die gemessenen Temperaturwerte auch in einer Textdatei oder selbst geschriebenen Email mitteilen. Selbst Screenshots stellen kein Problem dar 

Euer PC-Cooling Support-Team


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dankeschön, freue mich schon auf das Testen.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wer zu schnell ist, den bestraft das Leben. 

Ich habe natürlich heute Morgen unverzüglich 5,92 Euro abgeschickt und auch beide Pasten im Korb gehabt. Aber dafür wird sich sicher eine Lösung finden lassen. Als Vergleichsobjekt für mein Wakü-Testsystem wären beide Pasten natülich wünschenswert.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Cool wollt eh bald neue Wärmeleitpaste bestellen weil mein PC nach dem einbau der wasserkühlung heißer Wird als vorher mit Luft, wollt mal gucken obs an der Wärmeleitpaste liegt, werd mich da mal anmelden


----------



## Bruce112 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wer zu schnell ist, den bestraft das Leben.
> 
> Ich habe natürlich heute Morgen unverzüglich 5,92 Euro abgeschickt und auch beide Pasten im Korb gehabt. Aber dafür wird sich sicher eine Lösung finden lassen. Als Vergleichsobjekt für mein Wakü-Testsystem wären beide Pasten natülich wünschenswert.


 

Dito selbes Spiel bei mier auch bitte 

ihr müßt ne auftragbestätigung bekommen siehe bild


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Versand war doch auch umsonst oder? :8


----------



## Z3NDO (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Versand war doch auch umsonst oder? :8


So wie ich es verstanden habe war alles umsonst wenn man es richtig gemacht hat


----------



## Pagz (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vllt wäre es ganz gut im Startpost en FAQ einzuführen weil sich hier ja schon einige Fragen häufen.


danke für die Antwort trotzdem


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

noch ne kurze frage: Muss ich die WLP bei CPU UND GPU testen, oder reicht wenn ich es nur mit der CPU mache?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Oh man, diese Fragen.... In der PDF ist nur die Rede von der CPU!! Wenne lustig bist, erstellste selber ne Mail und testest alles...


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Was richtig Super wär, wenn die Ergebnisse dann später zu jeder CPU/Kühler Kombination veröffentlicht werden würden.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Der Aufwand den ich betreiben müsste um meine WaKü zu demontieren und wieder zu montieren wäre zu hoch.....


----------



## Braineater (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

schade es gibt anscheinend nurnoch die keramikpaste zum testen...die diamond wäre mir lieber gewesen,aber ich teste trotzdem mal


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

is auch iwie logisch dass die diamond zuerst weg war


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

steht bei mir eh die tage nen umbau auf wakü an, nen kleiner testschrit mit dem megalehms wird da noch drinne sein, lüfter ruter, neue wp drauf, lüfter wieder moniteren, und wenn sie besser ist als die nano von prolimatech kommt sie dannach auf die wakü ^^

naja, nur idle wird blöd, schon der megalehms schafft es 3 von 4 kernen im idle unter die temp. sensor min temp zu dürcken ...
kern 1 zeigt bis 27°C an, die anderen sensoren bleiben bei 31, 33, 38°C minimalwert stehen, weniger geht nich


----------



## ph1driver (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Der Aufwand den ich betreiben müsste um meine WaKü zu demontieren und wieder zu montieren wäre zu hoch.....



LoL, und wer wollte das jetzt wissen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> LoL, und wer wollte das jetzt wissen.


Anscheinend du


----------



## Ripcord (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab mir auch mal die Diamond 24 Carat bestellt, mal sehen wie gut/schlecht die gegen die Arctic Silver 5 ankommt.


----------



## Glide3D (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Darf ich fragen mit welchem Tool ihr die Umgebungs- und Kerntemperatur misst? Mich würde auch interessieren wir ihr die CPU-Last erzeugt?

Danke für eure Hinweise


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

coretemp / hwmonitor zum auslesen
z.b. prime95 / LinX zum last erzeugen und die cpu anzuheizen

um das gesamte gehäuse aufzuwärmen kannst du dann noch furmark anwerfen


----------



## Ripcord (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Zuerst werde ich die Temperatur im Idle messen. Dabei wird er Rechner 30 Minuten nicht genutzt und danach lese ich die Temperatur aus. Zum auslesen benutze ich den Hardware Monitor & Speedfan.

Die CPU läuft im Bios mit fest eingestellten Werten, Energiesparmechanismen werden dabei ausgeschaltet.

Danach mit Prime95 (Small-FFTs) 30 Minuten laufen lassen und wieder die Temperatur auslesen.

So mache ich es


----------



## ph1driver (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wär vielleicht nicht verkehrt wenn man sich auf ein Tool zum auslesen,

z.B: HWMonitor,Coretemp

eines zum testen z.b prime95

und eine einstellung mit oder z.B ohne CoolnQuiet beschränken würde.

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was dieser Test für eine ausagekraft haben soll.


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wenn man die Differenz nachher-vorher nimmt sollte das Tool egal sein, zumindest wenn man das gleiche Tool für vorher und nachher nimmt. Trotzdem testet jeder anders, der Zeit wann man misst ist wichtiger als mit welchem Tool. Aber um alle Eventualitäten auszuschließen sollte PCC die genaue Testweise vorgeben.

Edit: Einstellungen wie C&Q sollten natürlich auch vorgegeben sein.

Edit 2: Auf der andern Seite, wenn man mit der alten WLP genau gleich misst wie mit der neuen, sollte die Temperaturdifferenz trotzdem aussagekräftig bleiben.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Da kann man ja ganz einfach betrügen oder nicht o.O einfach sagen wie die Temp vorher war und dann einfach einen Wert nehmen der nacher war also aus dem Kopf gedacht obwohl das auch unsinnig wäre


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja könnte man.  Ich denke dass die statistische Auswertung solche Fälle "abfangen" kann, es sei denn alle denken sich irgendwelche Werte aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

bin schon auf die Diamond gespannt, auf der innovation cooling homepage wird ja tolles versprochen, z.B. 3° niedrigere temps als mit der MX2...


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich werde es schon aus eigenem Interesse für mich selbst testen, da kann ich die Werte auch mal schnell mit abschreiben und abschicken.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wie siehts mit dem Versand nach Österreich aus ? Auch kostenlos ?


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Mal den PCC Support-Mann fragen.


----------



## NCphalon (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Für wieviele Anwendungen reicht so ne Spritze eigentlich? hatte vor die auf Graka un CPU aufzutragen un dann nomma wenn ich so um Weihnachten rum en neuen Kühler/CPU hab...


----------



## ph1driver (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie sie gegen mein Liquid Metalpad aussieht.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> bin schon auf die Diamond gespannt, auf der innovation cooling homepage wird ja tolles versprochen, z.B. 3° niedrigere temps als mit der MX2...


Habe mal gelsen das bei manchen CPU´s die Temps um bis zu 10-14 Grad runter gingen.  Stimmt das denn auch? Also ich kann mir sowas nicht vorstellen.


----------



## GTA 3 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ist die Aktion vorbei ? Ich muss komischer Weise 1 Cent bezahlen für die Paste ?!  Und den Versand ....


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ist die Aktion vorbei ? Ich muss komischer Weise 1 Cent bezahlen für die Paste ?!  Und den Versand ....



Lies dir doch bitte mal die Antworten vom PCC-Support durch, die Paste kostet nichts, und der Versand ist auch kostenlos!


----------



## Ahab (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Habe mal gelsen das bei manchen CPU´s die Temps um bis zu 10-14 Grad runter gingen.  Stimmt das denn auch? Also ich kann mir sowas nicht vorstellen.



 Nein, das ist höchstens möglich, wenn vorher jemand die ganze Tube auf den IHS gedrückt hat.


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dann wär meine im Idle bei 14°C


----------



## GTA 3 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Lies dir doch bitte mal die Antworten vom PCC-Support durch, die Paste kostet nichts, und der Versand ist auch kostenlos!



Ich finds halt trozdem komisch das am Ende dann 5.98€ steht was man zahlen muss ... Egal hab dann mal eins bestellt! Muss ich wikrlich nichts beezahlen ? Denn im Mail steht das ich per Vorkasse den Beitrage bezahlen muss....


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich finds halt trozdem komisch das am Ende dann 5.98€ steht was man zahlen muss ... Egal hab dann mal eins bestellt! Muss ich wikrlich nichts beezahlen ? Denn im Mail steht das ich per Vorkasse den Beitrage bezahlen muss....



Du musst NICHTS zahlen! Einfach auf Post warten!


----------



## GTA 3 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ok, dann wart ich einfach mal ab.  Hab jetzt noch einige Fragen zur Liste.


Was genau kommt bei Thermal Compound - Typ*: und IC Thermal Compound - Typ*: rein ?

2 Frage: Wo finde ich meine Kundennummer ? Ich habe gar keine erhalten, die einzige NUmmer die erhalten habe ist die Auftragsnummer der Bestellung.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Ahab schrieb:


> Nein, das ist höchstens möglich, wenn vorher jemand die ganze Tube auf den IHS gedrückt hat.


Wie kann denn diese aussage dann von jemanden kommen der diese gekauft hat.

[Habe mir diese WLP nach einigen Testberichten und Meinung in Foren  geholt und würde im Sommer nicht enttäuscht, satte 14 Grad kühler als  die Noname Paste vorher. Absolute Kauf Empfehlung von mir.] 4g MX-2 Leitpaste bei Mindfactory.de zu finden.


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ok, dann wart ich einfach mal ab.  Hab jetzt noch einige Fragen zur Liste.
> 
> 
> Was genau kommt bei Thermal Compound - Typ*: und IC Thermal Compound - Typ*: rein ?
> ...




Hab das Gefühl, das hier einfach nur schnell bestellt wird, ohne sich vorher zu informieren oder mal das Dokument zu lesen.


* bislang verwendete Wärmeleitpaste

** für den Test verwendete Innovation Cooling Wärmeleitpaste

Die Kundennummer wird dann wohl auf dem Lieferschein stehen.





Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie kann denn diese aussage dann von jemanden kommen der diese gekauft hat.
> 
> [Habe mir diese WLP nach einigen Testberichten und Meinung in Foren  geholt und würde im Sommer nicht enttäuscht, satte 14 Grad kühler als  die Noname Paste vorher. Absolute Kauf Empfehlung von mir.*4g MX-2 Leitpaste* bei Mindfactory.de zu finden.



Fällt Dir was auf?


----------



## NCphalon (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Mal im Ernst Leute, alle eure Fragen könnt ihr euch durch sorgfältigeres Studieren der Informationen selbst beantworten.


----------



## Pagz (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hat schon irgentjemand Werte gemessen?
Würde mich mal interessieren.
Oder darf man die hier überhaupt posten?


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Was soll man denn jetzt da messen? Die Paste wird wohl noch keiner haben.


----------



## Pagz (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Natürlich nur, wenn man sie schon hat


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Was soll man denn jetzt da messen? Die Paste wird wohl noch keiner haben.


also ich stehe nach wie vor seit dem 1.11. in bearbeitung.
6:20 uhr frühs das erste ma in bearbeitung.....
5 minuten später gleicher eintrag das ganze geht bis knap 8 uhr so weiter .. seit dem gibts keine anderen angaben zu dem status..... warte also nach wie vor auf die lieferung.....hat pcgh mal ne zeit einschätzung wann die pasten raus gehen ?? 

mfg Alex


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Da die Aktion seit Montag läuft, und die Paste als Warensendung rausgeht, kann es wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## DocFellatio (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Nette Aktion, aber dafür zahle ich sicherlich keine 5,90€ Versand.  Anders ist es in der Kaufabwicklung zumindest nicht einstellbar.


----------



## blablaologe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 


Die Frage wurde ja erst gefühlte 10 mal in diesem Thread geklärt.


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



blablaologe schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> Die Frage wurde ja erst gefühlte 10 mal in diesem Thread geklärt.




Einfach Ignorieren


----------



## AlexKL77 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also manchmal kann man wirklich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Ich mach mal mit,wird eh wieder Zeit für 'ne Grundreinigung und neue WLP!


----------



## Matze811 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also ich find die aktion wirklich super und hab auch mitgemacht. und die werte mitzuteilen find ich da auch n super stabilitätstest, ob auch alles sauber läuft


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Fällt Dir was auf?


Als ob er 4g Leitpasste draufgeklatscht hat.  Würde doch alles überquellen und wenn nicht wiso sollte das dann nicht jeder tun.


----------



## timbola (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab auch gleich mal bestellt, mal gucken wie die sich im Vergleich zu meiner Artic Silver 5 schlägt.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, ich habe mehrere Systeme die ich testen könnte, aber ich will natürlich nicht die komplette WLP zum Testen verbrauchen, kann man dann zweimal oder auch dreimal bestellen, also jeweils unter anderen Namen? 
Oder ist das (moralisch gesehen) Betrug? 
Im Grunde wäre es doch von Vorteil für PCCooling, da noch mehr Werte.

Wofür nutzt ihr eigentlich die Werte? Gibt es da irgendwann mal eine "große" Tabelle bezüglich der Leistung der WLPs untereinander?
Wertet ihr wirklich alles aus? 

MfG timbola


----------



## dirtyoetker (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hmm bin nun mal gespannt wann es bei uns ankommt. In der Bestellhistorie sehe ich noch keine Bewegung. Wobei doch pc-cooling geschrieben hatte das diese als Warensendung rausgehen. Dauert war länger und keine Sendungsfolgung (da dies in Briefkasten passt, kein problem) aber am günstigsten. Mir wurscht finde die Aktion toll und freue mich aufs Testen


----------



## CentaX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ok ... WO ist das Update und wo sind die neuen Pasten?  ich seh eher eine weniger ...


----------



## esszett (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

"Update: neue Pasten[-Anzahl]"


----------



## Manwiththegum (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir steht zur Zeit gibt es keinen Artikel!? Was da los?


----------



## PCTom (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ist mir mit dem Mugen 2 zu streßig


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Manwiththegum schrieb:


> Bei mir steht zur Zeit gibt es keinen Artikel!? Was da los?



Aktion solange Vorrat reicht. Da scheinen wohl einige hier bestellt zu haben.


----------



## AlexKL77 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Tja,gibt halt mehr als nur 3 Leser...


----------



## Manwiththegum (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

so ein misst wenn man spät hat


----------



## matti30 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

bin mit meiner Paste von Prolimatech sehr zufrieden, Hab da außerdem noch etwas Vorrat, aber interessant, wie se sich alle um Wärmeleitpaste reißen ;o)


----------



## Ahab (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



matti30 schrieb:


> bin mit meiner Paste von Prolimatech sehr zufrieden, Hab da außerdem noch etwas Vorrat, aber interessant, wie se sich alle um Wärmeleitpaste reißen ;o)



Ist doch immer so, wenns was umsonst gibt!


----------



## Hackslash (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hat jemand die Paste schon bekommen?


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

bei mir uch noch nicht. Aber ein bissche geduld kann man schon haben, vor allem wenns umsonst ist


----------



## ph1driver (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber ein bissche geduld kann man schon haben, vor allem wenns umsonst ist



Sign. 

Außerdem kann eine Warensendung bis zu 7 Tage dauern, da sie erst an letzter stelle kommt, also wenn der Postbote noch platz hat. Selbst Briefe gehen vor.

Also einfach mal warten, und wenn sie nicht kommt, habe ich auch nichts verloren.


edit: Innovation Cooling Perihelion - ca. 4 Gramm - PCGH ist wieder zu haben.


----------



## seth0487 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir ist heute die Paste im Briefkasten gewesen! Da ich morgen keine Vorlesung habe, werde ich mal mit meinem Laptop anfangen.... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## GTA 3 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir leider noch nicht.  Auf der Webseite steht immer noch in Bearbeitung..

03.11.2010 08:48:56	Bestellt	 
03.11.2010 09:01:06	Bestellt	 
03.11.2010 09:14:14	In Bearbeitung	 
03.11.2010 09:14:14	In Bearbeitung	 
03.11.2010 09:14:15	In Bearbeitung	 
03.11.2010 09:14:15	In Bearbeitung

Wieso steht da alles doppelt ?


----------



## Hackslash (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So Paste ist da,

bahnbrechende 2 °C zur Arctic Silver und 1 °C zur Noctua Paste 
Das Umbauen hat sich nicht gelohnt, gut das die Paste umsonst war^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine Paste ist auch schon da...getestet wird heute Abend.

Nur mal so eine Info eine Tube "IC Diamond" kostet rund 20€


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine ist gerade mit dem Postboten gekommen
War bei euch auch noch ein Haribopäckchen dabei?


----------



## GTA 3 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wie krieg ich die alte WLP am besten weg ? Mit Toilettenpapier wegschrubben eher wegpolieren und ein bischen Alkohol verwenden ?


----------



## seth0487 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja, die werden auch gleich beim Testen vernichtet...


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich die alte WLP am besten weg ? Mit Toilettenpapier wegschrubben eher wegpolieren und ein bischen Alkohol verwenden ?



Zitronensaft, Q-Tips und Küchenrolle.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Na toll, meine ist noch in Bearbeitung


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine is auch heut gekommen, bin ma gespannt wie se sich schlägt xD

Is ja schön dass da en Aufkleber dabei is aber auf nem schwarzen Untergrund sieht ma den fast net^^


----------



## christian150488 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Hackslash schrieb:


> So Paste ist da,
> 
> bahnbrechende 2 °C zur Arctic Silver und 1 °C zur Noctua Paste
> Das Umbauen hat sich nicht gelohnt, gut das die Paste umsonst war^^



2°gradß besser als nix oder?

meine ist heute auch angekommen und so langsam streub ich mich etwas die auszumachen^^ 
Ich warte lieber mal 1-2 tage und lese hier fleißig wie sie ist^^

Ansonsten nutz ich Sie bei meinem Notebook

hier mal ein Thread wo sie schon getestet wurde die Perihelion
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=632321


----------



## Hackslash (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



christian150488 schrieb:


> 2°gradß besser als nix oder?
> 
> meine ist heute auch angekommen und so langsam streub ich mich etwas die auszumachen^^
> Ich warte lieber mal 1-2 tage und lese hier fleißig wie sie ist^^
> ...



Ist ein Witz, dafür montier ich sicher nicht nochmal alles um.....


----------



## christian150488 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

na toll ich sehe grad häte mal lieber die 24 carat nehmen sollen^^ 

naja ich hab eh grad ne 08/15 paste drauf deswegen werd ich das später denke doch mal machen

@ Hackflash

welche Paste haste denn bestellt die die 2°grad schaft?


----------



## Mokki (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



> na toll ich sehe grad häte mal lieber die 24 carat nehmen sollen^^



genauso gehts mir auch xD


----------



## Hackslash (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



christian150488 schrieb:


> na toll ich sehe grad häte mal lieber die 24 carat nehmen sollen^^
> 
> naja ich hab eh grad ne 08/15 paste drauf deswegen werd ich das später denke doch mal machen
> 
> ...



Die 24 Carat


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

die 24 Carat is grad auch bei mir angekommen. Am WE wird sie getestet. Und zu den "nur 2°": für ne WLP ist 2° im vergleich zu einer auch sehr guten Arctic Silver schon einiges. ° haben oder nicht haben, und das für lau  Also wenns bei mir auch "nur" 2° wären, wäre ich auch schon zufrieden, wobei mir das basteln im rechner auch spass macht


----------



## TK-XXL (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir ist sie auch angekommen,also die Diamond.Unter last ist es 1°C unterschied zur Noctua NT-H1.Die Paste ist auch sehr hart,also fast schon keine Paste mehr sondern eher kleber .

Aber für Umsonst ist es ne gute paste,auch wenn der Preis stimmen sollte.Vor allem die Tube ist grösser wie die Noctua


----------



## GTA 3 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meins ist immer noch nicht da.. Wisst ihr mit welchen Paketdienst das verschickt wurde ? DHL, DPD oder Hermes etc. ?

EDIT: Ach stimmt man konnte das am Anfang ja auswählen -_-


----------



## ph1driver (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So, meine Carat Diamond ist auch eingetrudelt, zusammen mit Gummibärchen und einem PC-Cooling aufkleber.

Dann kann ich mich ja morgen mal ans Testen machen. Mal sehen wie sie gegen ein Liquid Metalpad ankommt.


----------



## GxGamer (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also ich finde 2°C nur durch die Paste ist schon bemerkenswert.
Die Frage ist halt ob man für 2°C den ganzen Rechner zerlegen möchte.
Da ich das nicht möchte, hab ich auch keine Paste bestellt 

Wenn es aber CPUs oder Grafikkarten gratis zum Testen geben würde, wäre mir das einen Umbau schon wert 
Auch einen Testbericht zu schreiben..


----------



## chiquita (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also meine beim meiner grafikkarte sind es nun gute 8 °C vor den wechsel waren es noch 83°C jetzt sind es angenehme 75°C  bin schon gespannt wie es sich auf die CPU temperaturen auswirkt


----------



## seth0487 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So, ich habe soeben mein Test mit meinem Laptop(Dell M1530) abgeschlossen. Das Ergebnis hat mich doch etwas überrascht.
Nach dem ich die Heatpipe von CPU, GPU und Chipsatz(?) entfernt hatte und alles schön sauber gemacht habe, habe ich die Diamond aufgetragen. Man muss dazu zu sagen, dass vorher eine WLP von Dell drauf war. Alles schön sauber gemacht und wieder zusammen gebaut.

Alte WLP:
Idle:   CPU: 52°C(max.60°C)  GPU: 59°C(max.63°C)
Load:  CPU: 66°C(max.93°C)  GPU: 74°C(max.88°C)

Diamond:
Idle:   CPU: 52°C(max.57°C)  GPU: 63°C(max.63°C)
Load:  CPU: 52°C(max.72°C)  GPU: 63°C(max.73°C)

Load habe ich durch 3DMark06 erzeugt und ausgelesen habe ich mit HWMonitor, CPU-Z und Speedfan.
Kann sich jemand die Ergebnisse erklären? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich den Lüfter durchs ausbauen mit gesäubert habe?!

Morgen werd ich meinen Desktop auf Diamond umrüsten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

@seth0487

Ich würde dir empfehlen, die GPU mit MSI Afterbruner zu belasten und die CPU mit Prime95.

Vielleicht sind die Ergebnisse dann eindeutiger. Bitte mit Prime95 min. 15 Minuten testen.


Die Temp. der GPU kannst du auch alternativ mit dem MSI Afterburner auslesen.
Die Temp der CPU kannst du auch alternativ mit CoreTemo auslesen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Na toll als ich bestellt hab, gabs nur noch die Periliphon oder so


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Na toll als ich bestellt hab, gabs nur noch die Periliphon oder so


wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das leben 
Aber ne WLP für lau ist doch trotzdem besser als gar nix


----------



## seth0487 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @seth0487
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen, die GPU mit MSI Afterbruner zu belasten und die CPU mit Prime95.
> 
> ...



Problem ist, dass ich ja jetzt schon die Diamond drauf habe und schlecht nochmal den Test mit der alten WLP durchführen kann.
Ich kann natürlich jetzt nochmal die Diamond mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen Methode testen, allerdings sind die Ergebnisse dann wohl schlecht vergleichbar.


----------



## sipsap (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

gummibärchen haben den test schon mal bestanden!

zum testen der diamant-wlp werd ich wohl erst sonntag kommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Mich würde es trotzdem interessieren (dich scheinbar auch), zudem der 3DM06 zum Auslasten der CPU einfach nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## Semme (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wo gibts die pdf datei?


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf


----------



## chiquita (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also wenn man mit diesem intel burn test die CPU belastet kriegt man höhere werte als mit prime ich zB. hab bei meiner CPU werte von 42°C mit prime95 und mit dem intel burn test 46°C also dies macht schon eine menge aus wenn man versucht die neue WLP zu testen !


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja aber der Sprung vom 3DM06 zu P95 ist auch schon extrem...


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dann hau mal Core Damage rein ^^
Da merkt man das das Ding auf 100% ist


----------



## Pat149501 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

jetzt ist anscheinend die Aktion vorbei, denn ich kann da nixmehr finden -.-


----------



## ph1driver (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe die *IC Diamond 24* jetzt gegen das *Coollaboratory Liquid Metalpad* verglichen.

Ergebnis, im Idle nehmen sich die beiden nichts. Dafür hält unter Last die IC Diamond die CPU um *2°C* kühler als das Pad.
Hier noch Screens.

Coollaboratory Liquid Matalpad Load ZT 20,3°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IC Diamond 24 Carat Load ZT 21,2°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrnils253 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Woohoo meine IC Diamond 24 ist auch grad angekommen


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also das Auftragen war ja en Albtraum, von der Konsistenz her Fugenkit net unähnlich^^

Ich lass die jetz en par Tage "ziehen" un mach dann die offiziellen Messungen^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Also das Auftragen war ja en Albtraum, von der Konsistenz her Fugenkit net unähnlich^^
> 
> Ich lass die jetz en par Tage "ziehen" un mach dann die offiziellen Messungen^^


welche hast du? die 24 Carat?

Allgemeiner Tipp: wenn ne WLP zu zäh ist, hilft es sie vorher zu erwärmen, z.B. mit nem föhn, oder auf der heizung oder ähnliches


----------



## chiquita (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also ich musste feststellen das die beim rauspressen recht zäh ist aber wenn man die CPU auf den kühler drückt verteilt sich die WLP von selbst und dies wesentlich besser als angenommen !


----------



## christian150488 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von der Aktion

Ich hatte heute die Periphion getestet....

1. Paste lässt sich nicht verteilen und klebt nur weil Hart
2. Nach erwärmen keine Besserung
3. Nach Dauerwärme keine Besserung ( nur sehr leicht besser )

Ist das sonst noch bei jemanden?

!!!!Also von meiner Seite aus nicht zu empfehlen!!!!!

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist das ich jetzt keien Paste mehr hab und mir extra neue holen muss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hm, schön das man auch was über die Konsistenz der Pasten erfährt, was nützen nützen einem 2 - 3 °C wenn die Paste nur mit Gewalt aus der Tube kommt oder die Entfernung der Reste eher einem Studium gleich kommt. Interessant wäre auch ob zb so etwas wie ein Spachtel oder ähnliches zum verteilen der Paste vorhanden wäre


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Naja mit em Spachtel würd ma dann so en Klumpen rumschieben der en dünnen grauen Schleier hinter sich herzieht^^ 

Langsam nähern sich die Temps denen meiner alten Paste an, hoffentlich sinken die noch weiter^^


----------



## ph1driver (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Das mit dem auftragen kann ich auch bestätigen, war auch am fluchen. Von den Temps her eine klare Empfehlung, aber was das auftragen anbelang einfach nur grauenhaft.

Und so wie man es machen soll, 5mm in die Mitte der CPU, Kühler aufsetzt und nach links und rechts schieben ist der absolute fail, von verteilung war bei mir keine spur. Habe sie dann versucht gleichmäßig dünn auf der Die zu verteilen.

Das entfernen ist genauso schrecklich, und hat mir zudem noch den Kühlerboden versaut. 

MX-2=Boden noch glänzend

Coollaboratory Liquid Metalpad=Boden noch glänzend

IC Diamond 24=Boden Matt/Milchig (schleifanteile?)



*Mein Fazit:*

Bei 1,5-2°C unterschied bleibe ich lieber bei der MX-2 oder hole mir wieder ein Pad.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine Paste ist immer noch nicht da, denk ich krieg es erst am Montag...


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> IC Diamond 24=Boden Matt/Milchig (schleifanteile?)
> 
> [...]



Naja, das bestätigt wenigstens dass da wirklich gemahlene Diamanten drinn sin^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habe meine Diamond 24 gerade getestet...Die Temperaturen sind rund 2°C kühler als mit meiner Gelid Solution Paste...Aber das Verteilen der Diamond ist echt der Horror.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Man meine ist immer noch nicht da 
Sau unfair xD
Was für nen Versand habt ihr gewählt?


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hab sie jetzt auch gerade aufgetragen. Die is wirklich sau-zäh, trtotz vorher erwärmen. Ich hab sie jetzt einfach mehrere kleine "punkte" auf die CPU gemacht, den kühler drauf. Jetzt lass ich sie erst mal ne woche drauf, bis sie sich richtig verteilt durch die hitze usw, und dann werd ich die messungen vornehmen


----------



## ph1driver (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Irgendwie sind es bei jedem 2°C^^

Kaufen würde ich sie mir auf jeden fall nicht, wegen des schlechten auftragens.

Hatte ja vor gehabt, mit GraKa noch zu testen, aber das tue ich mir nicht nochmal an.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Man meine ist immer noch nicht da
> Sau unfair xD
> Was für nen Versand habt ihr gewählt?



Meine lag heut morgen mit Standardversand von DHL im Briefkasten...
Wir wohnen ja nich so weit auseinander, dann kommt deine vielleicht im lauf des nachmittags noch


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab meine heute auch bekommen und muss ebenfalls berichten, dass das Auftragen eine reine Qual ist. "Streichzart" ist wohl nur Kerygold Butter


----------



## kazzig (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habs verpasst die PDF runterzuladen, woher krieg ich die jetzt noch???


----------



## Pagz (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

sorry aber wie faul kann man eigentlich sein, ich habs ca 3 Seiten davor schon mal gepostet, jetzt könnt ihrs euch selber raussuchen!


----------



## christian150488 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ich habe jetz teinfach mal einen Klecks in die Mitte gemacht, bin das so gar nicht gewohnt...ich hoffe das bringt es...

War doch richtig so oder? 
weil verteilen lässt das zeug sich kaum


----------



## Bruce112 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Komisch ich hab bisher nichts bekommen .


----------



## Th3 GhOst (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So meine Diamanten sind heut eingetrudelt ^^
Morgen wird mal getestet.

Aber was anderes:
Wie kann ich den die eingetragenen daten abspeicher? 
Der sagt mir kann des net speichern.
Wie soll ich das pdf dann per Mail verschicken?

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Pagz (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hab ich auch schon gerätselt.
Aber da mans zwar nicht speichern kann, aber drucken, werd ichs einfach ausfüllen und dann einscannen. Ich hoffe, dass es so geht


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

das ist doch ne worddatei, keine pdf datei ?


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Es gibt mittlerweile ne .doc Datei mit der Tabelle.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Die PDF Datei wurde durch die Word Datei ersetzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Und wo ist die Doc.?


----------



## ph1driver (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Sind hier manche einfach unfähig oder zu faul zum suchen?

Vielleicht einfach mal das Thema durchsuchen, und den begriff Word eingeben.

So langsam ist diese fragerei danach lästig.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Sry fürs Nerven aber auch n riesen dank für den tipp von dir ph1ldriver ^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## ph1driver (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Na wenigstens hats geholfen. Sorry, ist bloß nervig wenn auf fast jeder Seite danach gefragt wird.


----------



## christian150488 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab jetzt die Perihelion 20 min mit Prime getestet

57-59°c bei meinem Phenom II 955

Ich werde die Paste aber nicht weiter benutzen und werde die tage zum Vergleich mal die Arctic Silver5 testen


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Danke schön  Hab nur den Link von der PDF gehabt


----------



## GTA 3 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



christian150488 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Perihelion 20 min mit Prime getestet
> 
> 57-59°c bei meinem Phenom II 955
> 
> Ich werde die Paste aber nicht weiter benutzen und werde die tage zum Vergleich mal die Arctic Silver5 testen



Was hattest vorher für ne WLP und wie waren da die Temps ?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



christian150488 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Perihelion 20 min mit Prime getestet
> 
> 57-59°c bei meinem Phenom II 955
> 
> Ich werde die Paste aber nicht weiter benutzen und werde die tage zum Vergleich mal die Arctic Silver5 testen


LOL!? Da waren mitm Boxed ja meine Temps besser!
Ich hatte mit dem Boxed 54°C jetzt mit dem Big Shuriken und gleicher CPU hab ich 48°C


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

liegt vermutlich an der falschen auftragung  Und man sollte der Paste auch ne zeit lang geben, bis sie sich richtig gut verteilt hat. Nach ein paar wochen sinken die temps oft noch etwas


----------



## QuadX (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bin mit der Perihelion auch überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Die Verarbeitung ist ja ein schlechter Witz. Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun als WLP auf den Prozzi zu schmieren. Die Temps sind schlechter als mit einer alten AS5.


----------



## christian150488 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> LOL!? Da waren mitm Boxed ja meine Temps besser!
> Ich hatte mit dem Boxed 54°C jetzt mit dem Big Shuriken und gleicher CPU hab ich 48°C



ja genau das habe ich auch gedacht...vorher lag ich mit meiner 08/15 Paste von Revoltec ( Scythe Zipang mit 140mm Xigmatek Lüfter) bei ca. 52°c

Klar liegt jetzt auch gerade das ich wirklich falsch aufgetragen habe, aber ist eh nur zur Not das ich über Wochenende komme weil ich mir die Arctic Silver5 bestellt habe...

So jetzt nach ca. 5std Laufzeit schaff ich es auf 56°C
im Idle sind es 37°C


----------



## darkflame (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe die Paste erstmal auf meiner GPU ausprobiert und bis jetzt recht zufrieden. Bekannter hatte die Paste 3-4 Stunden vorher bekommen und hatte auch Probleme mit dem auftragen. Deshalb hab ich die Tube 5 min auf die warme Heizung gelegt und dann ging es recht gut mit dem Auftragen der Paste.


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hm, wie is das eigentlich wenn man die Temps net messen kann weil Coretemp netmehr funktioniert?^^ Früher hat en offset von +13° gereicht damits mit ASRock OC Tuner identisch war aber jetz zeigts nurnoch 0°C an.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei meinem Q6700(320/10) ist die Diamond auch nicht wesentlich besser als die AC5 aber bei meiner  GTX260(700/1530/1080) sind es gute 10°C Differenz.
Werde aber heute Abend nochmal nachmessen.

Kann mir jemand die Mail-Adresse nochmal sagen, finde sich nicht mehr.


----------



## ph1driver (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

pcgh@pc-cooling.de

Möchte mich jetzt noch bei PC-COOLING und PCGH für diese Aktion bedanken.

Auch wenn die Paste von der Konsistenz her eine Qual beim auftragen war, so hatte man doch für umsonst die Möglichkeit, auch mal eine alternative zu testen.

Würde mich freuen wenn es mehr solcher Aktionen geben würde.


----------



## christian150488 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> pcgh@pc-cooling.de
> 
> Möchte mich jetzt noch bei PC-COOLING und PCGH für diese Aktion bedanken.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Auftragen echt ne Qual und ob es wirklich was taugt wird sich erst in ein paar Wochen rausstellen

gerne aber mehr Aktionen das war nämlich recht nett


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



christian150488 schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...
> 
> Auftragen echt ne Qual und ob es wirklich was taugt wird sich erst in ein paar Wochen rausstellen
> 
> gerne aber mehr Aktionen das war nämlich recht nett



/signed

Vorallem wenn man den Wert der Paste betrachtet, ist es eine super Aktion.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also ich bin positiv überrascht von der Diamond.
Unter last hab ich jetzt 40°C anner CPU.
Vorher waren es 46°C
also ich kann mich net beklagen ^^

Auftragen war ganz ok etwas zu kaugummiartig aber kühler drauf geschraubt kurz nach geschaut und gut verteilt.
Sollche Aktionen gerne wieder.


gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Z3NDO (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen
Immer wieder gerne und vorallem klasse Aktion
Die Konsistenz war doch gar nicht so schlecht man musste die WLP nur über eine Kerze halten und ein bisschen drehen danach roch es zwar nach verbranntem Plastik aber es war nicht ganz so schwierig die WLP aufzutragen
Zu den Temps kann ich noch nichts sagen weil ich momentan Prime am Laufen habe. Aber ich werde die Carat dann mal auf meiner Graka testen


----------



## GTA 3 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Und meine Paste ist immer noch nicht gekommen!


----------



## PCC-Support (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die an unserer ersten Aktion dieser Art teilgenommen haben. Und ebenfalls vielen Dank für euer Verständnis dafür, dass vielleicht nicht alles auf Anhieb so geklappt hat, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben. Am Freitag Abend sind die letzten Wärmeleitpasten bestellt worden bzw. heute und morgen gehen die letzten Testexemplare in den Versand. Wie erwartet, blieb zum Schluss nur noch die Perihelion Paste übrig. 

*Offensichtlich gibt es bei einigen Anwendern Probleme beim Auftragen der jeweiligen Paste. Laut neuesten Herstellerangaben, wird empfohlen, die Dosierspritze auf eine Heizung zu legen, um die Konsistenz der Paste zu erhöhen. Anschließend dosiert man einen Tropfen mit ca. 5 - 5,5 mm Durchmesser auf die Mitte des Prozessors. Der Anpressdruck des Kühlers sorgt hierbei für die nötige Verteilung der Paste. Nach ca. 2 Stunden ist diese dann ausgehärtet und entfaltet ihr volles Leistungspotenzial.*
Mittlerweile haben wir schon einige ausgefüllte Testprotokolle erhalten (Vielen Dank!!). Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir nicht jeden Eingang sofort bestätigen können. Wir arbeiten jedoch emsig wie die fleißigen Bienchen daran, alle Testprotokolleingänge zu bestätigen. 

Und für alle, die sich die Protokolltabelle noch nicht heruntergeladen haben, hier nochmal der Link:
http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.doc

Das ausgefüllte Testprotokoll bitte an pcgh@pc-cooling.de schicken.

Euer 
PC-Cooling-Support-Team


----------



## chiquita (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

also mein protokoll habe ich bereits vor zwei tagen abgeschickt und dennoch keine bestätigung erhalten...


----------



## PCC-Support (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



chiquita schrieb:


> also mein protokoll habe ich bereits vor zwei tagen abgeschickt und dennoch keine bestätigung erhalten...


 
Wie gesagt, wir sind dabei... außerdem war vor zwei Tagen noch Wochenende


----------



## Ripcord (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe die Paste auch heute erhalten und bin schon fleißig am testen, vielen Dank nocheinmal!

Ich habe die Tube übrigends auf den Passivkühler vom Concept E Magnum gelegt, nach 30 Minuten war die Tube schön warm, trotzdem haftete die paste nicht wirklich an der CPU.

Na egal, was zählt ist das Ergebnis und bis jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## GTA 3 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich werd die Paste dann hinter meiner GTX 470 hängen! Dieser Thermi hat unteranderem noch diesen Vorteil!


----------



## Z3NDO (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Gibt es für WLP's eigentlich ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum? Wo sollte man die dann am besten lagern?


----------



## Ripcord (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Z3NDO schrieb:


> Gibt es für WLP's eigentlich ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum? Wo sollte man die dann am besten lagern?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Vor etwa 2 Jahren bei einer Arctic Silver Paste kam aus der Spritze welche ich seit etwa 4 Monaten nicht benutzt hatte anfangs nur eine ölige Flüssigkeit herraus.

Da hat sich die Paste wohl in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst.

Ich würd die Paste kühl und trocken lagern, am besten vor gebrauch kräftig schütteln


----------



## esszett (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

heute konnte ich die paste mal testen...

ergebnis: keine temperaturaenderung im leerlauf, dafuer gute 8° weniger unter last...

cpu: core i7 860
kuehler: scythe big shuriken

vorher (paste hatte dem kuehler beigelegen):
idle: 38,5°c
last: 69,75°c

nachher (ic diamond 24)
idle: 38,5°c
last: 61,5°c


vielen dank an die initiatoren und sponsoren!

gruSZ


----------



## Ripcord (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir schauts etwas anders aus.

Arctic Silver 5:
Idle: 32°C / 30°C
Load: 54°C / 54°C

IC Diamond 24
Idle: 30°C / 29°C
 Load: 52°C / 52°C

E4300 @ 2,7 GHz + Thermalright True Black


Mal sehen ob sich die Tage noch was ändert.


----------



## ph1driver (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Willkommen im Club der 2°C weniger Fraktion.

Bei mir hat sich nach 2 Tagen noch nichts geändert, bleibt bei 2°C weniger.


----------



## Ripcord (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der 2°C weniger Fraktion.
> 
> Bei mir hat sich nach 2 Tagen noch nichts geändert, bleibt bei 2°C weniger.



Danke Danke 

Habe aber schon damit gerechnet, eine Wunderpaste wurde noch nicht erfunden.


ps. Viele Grüße nach Hilde


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## locojens (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meine war eben im Briefkasten ... dann kann ich ja auch bald mal testen was die WLP bringt.


----------



## elohim (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Z3NDO schrieb:


> Gibt es für WLP's eigentlich ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum? Wo sollte man die dann am besten lagern?



geöffnet bitte innerhalb von 10 Tagen verzehren, die diamanten werden sonst ungeniessbar!


----------



## Noodels87 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich möchte auch gerne in den Club der 2°C weniger Fraktion.
Danke an alle beteiligten.

In zwei Wochen gibt es dann die GTX 580 zum testen?


----------



## ph1driver (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gerne in den Club der 2°C weniger Fraktion.



Bist herzlichst eingeladen.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hi wie lang habe ich dafür zeit um zu testen ,weiß das einer


----------



## Z3NDO (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Nach 3 Wochen (nach Erhalt der Paste?)


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So meine ist heute auch gekommen, und Prime läuft jetzt seit 1 Stunde, die Temps sind um 3°C besser bzw.1°C besser unter Load bzw im Idle.
mfg


----------



## Intelfan (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Finde es ist eine gute Aktion von PCGH und PC-Cooling... Paste ist heute angekommen, werds heute mal testen ^^
Wo gibts eig die PDF-Datei?

MFG Intelfan

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt^^ Hab sie gefunden


----------



## PCC-Support (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Sooo, liebe Leute...

die ersten 50 Testergebnisse haben uns erreicht – vielen Dank für die rasche Übersendung Eurer Daten. Hier und da wurde die zähe Viskosität der IC Pasten bemängelt, dazu ein Hinweis:

Die Pasten sind in der Tat sehr zähflüssig aber ein Verstreichen der Paste - womöglich noch auf Kühler UND CPU - ist auch gar nicht erforderlich. Es genügt, einen ca. 5 - 5,5 mm großen Tropfen aufzutragen, den Kühler satt aufzusetzen und zu befestigen. Ein Ablüftenlassen ist nicht notwendig – die Paste bringt die besten Ergebnisse bereits nach ca. 2 Stunden „Burn In“ Zeit.

Der Vorteil der hohen Viskosität besteht darin, dass sich keine Wirkstoffe verflüchtigen und so die Wärmeübertragung/Kühlleistung im Laufe der Zeit nicht abnimmt. Insbesondere bei industriellen Anwendungen ist es wichtig, dass über Jahre hinweg eine bestmögliche aber auch konstante  Wärmeübertragung sicher gestellt ist.

Die Anwendungshinweise des Herstellers findet Ihr hier:

Innovation Cooling


----------



## sipsap (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

so hab jetzt auch mal gestestet:

im idle hab bei meinem i5-750@3,0 26° statt 28°.unter last,die ich mittels core damage erzeugt hab, 57° statt 62°! verteilen ging dann mit ner dünnen plastikkarte und einwenig geschick eig ganz gut.


----------



## ph1driver (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

@sipsap

Im vergleich zu welcher Paste?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hmm, ka, ich hab zwar das pdf verlinkt gehabt etc... aber was ich damit nu genau mache, keine ahnung, kann zwar alles eintragen aber mehr als nen screenshot is dannach nich drinne 

hier, link zum pdf ... und nu ?
http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hmm, ka, ich hab zwar das pdf verlinkt gehabt etc... aber was ich damit nu genau mache, keine ahnung, kann zwar alles eintragen aber mehr als nen screenshot is dannach nich drinne
> 
> hier, link zum pdf ... und nu ?
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf



Du kannst es ganz normal als .pdf abspeichern und an pcgh@pc-cooling.de schicken.

Wenn nicht, mit was für einem Programm hast du das PDF geöffnet?


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ihr könnt auch die doc. Datei benutzen  Einfach mal die SuFu benutzen
mfg


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Du kannst es ganz normal als .pdf abspeichern und an pcgh@pc-cooling.de schicken.
> 
> Wenn nicht, mit was für einem Programm hast du das PDF geöffnet?



ich bezog mich auf den satz oben im pdf:
.... sie können die in diesem Formular eingegebenen Daten nicht Speichern ... 
daher glaub ich nicht das das hilft, aber nen screenshot kann ich versenden 

ansonsten nutz ich foxit reader, um einiges schneller als des adobe dingens 

edit: sehr lustig, wenn ich suche verweist er mich auf diesen thread und springt entweder auf der letzte seite oder auf der ersten ein ... nix mit doc, naja, schick ich denen nen screenshot und gut


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hmm, ka, ich hab zwar das pdf verlinkt gehabt etc... aber was ich damit nu genau mache, keine ahnung, kann zwar alles eintragen aber mehr als nen screenshot is dannach nich drinne
> 
> hier, link zum pdf ... und nu ?
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/innovation_cooling_survey.pdf




Wenn ich auf den Link klicke öffnet sich ein neuer Tap, in dem alles weiss ist.
Hat das auch jemand?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link klicke öffnet sich ein neuer Tap, in dem alles weiss ist.
> Hat das auch jemand?


noscript für die weiße seite konfigurieren 
vorher war bei mir auch nur weiß


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Da ihr ja anscheinend zu blöd/faul seit die SuFu zu benutzen, hier .doc
Einfach mit Word aufmachen, ausfüllen, abschicken


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

danke 
ka, wenn ich dannach suche sacht er mir das in diesem thema doc vorkäme, wie auch in diversen anderen themen auch, einsprung am anfang oder bei der letzten eintragung,  wenn ich nach posts suche finde ich paar tausend on ebensovielen themen, ka, ich hab die sufu hier noch nie genutzt, aber das waren mir einfach zu viele einträge als ergebnis


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

hmm, idle 2K schlechter, load 1K besser, das versteh ma einer^^ *amkopfkratz*


----------



## Z3NDO (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



NCphalon schrieb:


> hmm, idle 2K schlechter, load 1K besser, das versteh ma einer^^ *amkopfkratz*



Das Phänomen hatte ich auch Dachte das wäre ein Einzelfall Bei Volllast bin ich um 1-2°C besser.


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Nadann 

Was soll ich eigentlich in die Betreffzeile der Mail schreiben? Die Infos sind ja mit den Aktionsprodukten aus dem Shop verschwunden^^


----------



## GTA 3 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich hab meins immer noch nicht bekommen! !  Hoffentlich kommt es morgen und nicht erst am Freitag. Ich weiß das man 3 Wochen Zeit hat aber ab geht die endgültige Frist zu Ende ? 3 Woche sind halt ein bischen zu grob geschätzt!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Nadann
> 
> Was soll ich eigentlich in die Betreffzeile der Mail schreiben? Die Infos sind ja mit den Aktionsprodukten aus dem Shop verschwunden^^



Ich hatte "PCGH-Aktion" reingeschrieben.

Hatte ein paar später auch schon eine persönliche Antwort.


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ok, habs dann abgeschickt^^ Hätt aber net gedacht dass der Unterschied zu meiner 3 Jahre alten TR OEM Paste so gering ausfällt^^


----------



## timbola (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab meine PDF heute auch abgeschickt.
Leider ist kein Unterschied zwischen der IC Perihelion und meiner Arctic Silver 5 festzustellen, genau die gleichen Werte sowohl Idle als auch Last.


----------



## sipsap (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> @sipsap
> 
> Im vergleich zu welcher Paste?



zu der standardpaste die es von xigmatek zu thos hammer gibt

nich beste vergleich aber nujoa...wie sie sich im vergleich zur mx-2 schlägt weiß ich morgen! (auf der graka). hab übrigens die diamond 24


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habe bei meinem PC eine Temperaturdifferenz von 4°C im Idle und 2-3°C unter Last. Ist doch okay!


----------



## locojens (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich falle gerade vom glauben ab. Ich habe unter Last 8°C mehr als mit meiner alten WLP von Keratherm! Im Idle sind die Temperaturen identisch. 

Naja mal abwarten ob es noch besser wird, aber eigentlich hieß es ja "nach 2 Stunden" soll die WLP ihre volle Leistung entfalten.

Ich habe sie genau nach der Anleitung aufgetragen aber es wird nicht Kühler als vorher. 

Na egal mal abwarten und Hopfentee (oder Gerstenkaltschale) trinken.

MfG Jens!


----------



## Z3NDO (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



locojens schrieb:


> Ich falle gerade vom glauben ab. Ich habe unter Last 8°C mehr als mit meiner alten WLP von Keratherm! Im Idle sind die Temperaturen identisch.
> 
> Naja mal abwarten ob es noch besser wird, aber eigentlich hieß es ja "nach 2 Stunden" soll die WLP ihre volle Leistung entfalten.
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher das du auch nur ein kleinen Tropfen genommen hast?
Sitzt der CPU Kühler richtig?

Lass einfach mal 2 Stunden Prime 95 durchlaufen und teste dann mal.


Am Anfang hatte ich nur 1°C schlechtere Temperaturen die dann aber mit der Zeit zurück gingen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

@ locojens

Was für einen Kühler bentutzt duu???
Ich habe nämlich meine zweifel das ein Kühler mit PushPins den Klecks in der Mitte vernünftig verteilen kann.
Sie ist jaa sehr zähflüssig.


----------



## locojens (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ locojens
> 
> Was für einen Kühler bentutzt duu???
> Ich habe nämlich meine zweifel das ein Kühler mit PushPins den Klecks in der Mitte vernünftig verteilen kann.
> Sie ist jaa sehr zähflüssig.



AC F 7 PRO PWM  weil der meine CPU immer im grünen Bereich hält.
Ich habe die Paste hauchdünn verteilt, da der Klecks wie du schon sagtest mit der "Kraft" der Pushpins nicht über den ganzen Heatspreader verteilt wurde.

Na ich warte erstmal noch eine Weile ab dann schaue ich mal unter den Kühler ob es zu viel bzw. zu wenig ist. In 2 Stunden komme ich dazu denke ich mal da ich dann endlich Zuhause bin (juhu).

PS: Ich habe eben nochmal über die Fernwartung nach gesehen was sich auf meinem Kasten so tut (der läuft seit heute früh mit Prime95) nun sind die Temps. nur noch 2°C über den alten Werten. Also werde ich wohl oder übel nochmal schauen müssen ob es an der menge der WLP liegt.


----------



## GTA 3 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So habe die WLP aufgetragen, 2 sehr dünne 2mm parralele Streifen und einen gleinen Klecks genau in die Mitte. Bisher hab ich 1 Grad mehr im Idle(46). Mal abwarten heut Abend schau ich nochmal nach! 

EDIT: Wenn ich den Browser schließ sind es 44 

EDIT 2: Unter Last hab ich jetzt auch nurn 1C° weniger. Von 58 auf 57 runter. Als ich den alten Kühler abmontiert habe ist mir die Cpu mit vom Sockel gerissen, ka warum, zum Glück ist kein Pin abgebrochen... 

EDIT3: Email grad verschickt ich hoff das ich alles richtig gemacht habe, nach dem auftragen habe ich 3 Stunden Black Ops gespielt damit die WLP sich einbischen einwärmt und volle Kraft sich erfalten kann. Dannach habe ich 30 - 40 min Prime laufen lassen!


----------



## atze (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich hab die Innovation Cooling Perihelion getestet (die Cooling Diamond war leider schon vergriffen) und werde sie wohl wieder runter kratzen. Davor hatte ich die Akasa Pro Grade+ 5022 drauf. Im Idle nehmen sie sich beide nix aber unter Last ist die CPU mit Innovation Cooling Perihelion rund 2-3°C wärmer. Bevor jetz Fragen kommen, ich hab sie nach Anleitung aufgetragen und nen Tag Prime95 zum "einbrennen" laufen lassen.

Aber ich kann sie evtl noch für die Graka verwenden falls ich mal nen Tag Zeit und Lust auf größere Bastel-aktionen hab, da ist bisher nur EKL Schneekanone drauf...


----------



## Pagz (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wo findet man seine Kundennummer?


----------



## atze (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Bei mir lag eine Rechnung in der Warensendung, da stand sie drauf.


----------



## Pagz (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ah gut danke jetzt hab ich sie auch gefunden


----------



## PCC-Support (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Moin,

ein kleiner Zwischenbericht: 

Die ersten Berichte sind bereits eingetrudelt – vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung.

Auf das Endergebnis darf man gespannt 

Nach Ende der Aktion werden wir eine Gesamtübersicht mit allen Ergebnissen veröffentlichen – ist ja vielleicht auch mal ganz interessant, die eigenen Ergebnis mit denen der „Testerkollegen“ zu vergleichen. Damit ihr diese dann auch bekommt, ohne lange herumzusuchen, werden wir Euch die Übersicht einfach zumailen...

Die Gewinner der 3 Preise werden im Anschluss dann ebenfalls per Mail benachrichtigt...


----------



## Noodels87 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr ich habe die Diamond getestet bin am anfang um 2 °C im verrgleich zu Noctua Paste runtergekommen.  aber jetzt ist die Temperatur 4 °C höhr als mit der Noctua das würde heissen das die paste um 6 °C nachgelassen hat innerhalb von 7 Tagen. Ansonsten habe ich nichts am Rechner verändert, selbes Programm zum auslasten (prime95).


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habe heute auch meine Ergebnisse eingesandt und leider eine negative Tendenz erfahren. Im Vergleich zur Prolimatech PK-1 haben sich die Temperaturen trotz mehrmaliger Montage um knapp 2 °C bei einem i7 980X @ 4,2 GHz erhöht. Die Eigenschaften beim Auftragen kommentiere ich mal nicht - zu unterirdisch trotz diverser Tricks.


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So,ich habe dann heute auch mal getestet.
Ich zitiere mal meinen Kommentar in der Word-Datei:

           "Ich bevorzuge dann   doch lieber WLP wie die Arctic Silver,die ich auf der CPU ordentlich   verteilen kann.
   Die Perihelion ist   praktisch Fensterkit,den man nur auf die CPU drücken kann und hoffen muß,das   sie sich dann auch gut verteilt!Wenn sie denn überhaupt haften bleibt.
   Ganz schlecht zu   verarbeiten.
Die Idle-Temp hat mich dann schon ordentlich überrascht und mich auf ein Super Ergebnis unter Last hoffen lassen.Da war die Ernüchterung aber groß!Zwar immerhin 1°C gut gemacht,aber das wäre mir keinen Kauf wert.Ganz im Gegenteil,viel zu großer Aufwand,für solch ein Ergebnis!"

Hatte vorher mit der Arctic Silver V 38°C/50°C Idle/Load@2400/3600Mhz.
Mit der Perihelion 34°C/49°C.
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an PC-Cooling für diese Aktion. 
Grundreinigung war eh mal wieder fällig.


----------



## Intelfan (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Soo habe mich jetzt auch mal dran gesetzt und die Paste getestet. 
Also ich hab im Idle 1-2° weniger und unter Last bis zu 3°C weniger. zuvor habe ich die AC MX-2 verwendet.
Das einzig negative ist die Verteilung der Paste..


----------



## Zanza (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

was kostet so eine Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat.


----------



## ph1driver (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

19,90€


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Zanza schrieb:


> was kostet so eine Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat.



19,90€ bei PC-Cooling.

*verdammt*


----------



## Zanza (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ah das ist aber viel zu viel, da ist sicher die neue MX-4 besser.


----------



## ph1driver (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> .
> *verdammt*


...


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Also die Perhelion kommt morgen wieder raus und zurück zur Arctic Silver V.
Meine Temps sind mittlerweile auf 40°C/53°C Idle/Load gestiegen.
Das Zeug kann ja mal gar nix!
Da kann ich mir auch nen durchgekauten Kaugummi zwischen CPU und Kühler kleben!


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Dann riechts auch schön nach Pfefferminz 

Ich werd die Diamond mangels anderer Paste die hier noch rumfliegt erstma drauflassen, ich glaub aber dass ich die auf der GPU nomma neu aufbringen muss, hab da wahrscheinlich viel zu viel drauf^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

was ihr immer meckern müsst... Ihr habt die Paste doch umsonst bekommen! Einem geschenkten gaul ... 
AUßerdem kann ich die leute mit negativen ergebnissen nicht verstehen. Nachdem ich die Carat so aufgetragen habe wie es auf der IC-Homepage beschrieben war, krieg ich deutlich bessere temps als vorher mit der Revoltec Grease nano


----------



## ph1driver (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja genau, also willst Du damit sagen das hier eigentlich jeder keinen plan vom WLP auftragen hat.

Vielleicht hattest Du ja deine erste Paste nicht richtig drauf, das Du dich jetzt so über die Temps freuen kannst.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Ja genau, also willst Du damit sagen das hier eigentlich jeder keinen plan vom WLP auftragen hat.
> 
> Vielleicht hattest Du ja deine erste Paste nicht richtig drauf, das Du dich jetzt so über die Temps freuen kannst.


ne will ich nicht sagen. Ich will nur sagen, dass man vielleicht mal auf die IC-Seite gucken sollte und schauen ob man sie auch so aufgetraen hat wie dort beschrieben 
Und zum thema alte WLP: die war schon richtig aufgetragen, keine sorge so blöd bin ich jetzt auch nicht 

Um nochmal zu sagen worum es mir geht: mich nervt es einfach dass sich leute über ein produkt, dass ein hersteller großzügig verschenkt, so ablassen und es so negativ betiteln. Wenn man nicht zufrieden is, ok, aber man muss es nicht so derart niveaulos hier rumschreien  Solange man nichts dafür bezahlt hat, muss man sich auch nicht beschweren, so denke ich zumindest mal (wobei es auch keinen grund gibt sich zu beschweren, es wurde nirgendwo geschrieben dass die CPU mit der WLP auf einmal minus-grade erreicht  )


----------



## ph1driver (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Habe es ja auch so gemacht, laufen lassen, und danach zur kontrolle den Kühler wieder runter genommen. Die Verteilung der WLP war bei mir fürn Ar....

Habe sie dann versucht dünn zu verstreichen, und das ganze wieder zusammen gebaut.

Für ca. 2°C weniger steht diese Paste mit 19,90€, gerade bei dem auftragen in keinem P/L Verhältis.

Da hole ich mir lieber für nen fünfer die MX-2. 

Bekomme jetzt schon nen Anfall wenn ich daran denke die wieder runter zu kratzen.

Möchte mal wissen, wie das auftragen laut Hersteller bei Leuten mit Pusch Pins funktionieren soll. Da bleibt dann wohl der Kühler auf der 5mm Erbse stehen.


Und ich finde es gut, das die anderen ihre Negativen urteile hier kundtun. Wie soll man denn sonst wissen ob es was taugt oder nicht.

Gratis hin oder her.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Habe es ja auch so gemacht, laufen lassen, und danach zur kontrolle den Kühler wieder runter genommen. Die Verteilung der WLP war bei mir fürn Ar....



wirklich so wie es auf der IC-seite beschrieen wurde? 5mm großer klecks in die mitte, Kühler drauf, ca. 2 stunden CPU-belastungsprogramm laufen lassen?



ph1driver schrieb:


> Habe sie dann versucht dünn zu verstreichen, und das ganze wieder zusammen gebaut.



siehe IC-seite oder vorheriger post 



ph1driver schrieb:


> Für ca. 2°C weniger steht diese Paste mit 19,90€, gerade bei dem auftragen in keinem P/L Verhältis.



Hast du etwa die 19,90€ bezalhen müssen?




ph1driver schrieb:


> Bekomme jetzt schon nen Anfall wenn ich daran denke die wieder runter zu kratzen.



Is gar kein problem, hab ich ja auch einmal gemacht weil ich sie beim ersten mal falsch aufgetragen hab. EInfach n Tuch oder tempo nehmen, bisschen Aceton oder reinigungsbenzin drauf machen, und abwischen. Stellt gar kein problem dar 



ph1driver schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen, wie das auftragen laut Hersteller bei Leuten mit Pusch Pins funktionieren soll. Da bleibt dann wohl der Kühler auf der 5mm Erbse stehen.



Ich hab auch n PushPin Kühler, klappte hervorragend. Nur weil Pushpin, heißt ja nicht dass der kühler wackelt (wenn man alles gescheit montiert hat)^^


----------



## ph1driver (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wirklich so wie es auf der IC-seite beschrieen wurde? 5mm großer klecks in die mitte, Kühler drauf, ca. 2 stunden CPU-belastungsprogramm laufen lassen?




Ganz genau so.




> Hast du etwa die 19,90€ bezalhen müssen?




Nein, aber wenn sich jemand die Paste zum Vollpreis Kauft.




> Is gar kein problem, hab ich ja auch einmal gemacht weil ich sie beim ersten mal falsch aufgetragen hab. EInfach n Tuch oder tempo nehmen, bisschen Aceton oder reinigungsbenzin drauf machen, und abwischen. Stellt gar kein problem dar



Bei mir hat sie arg fest geklebt, und auch noch den Kühlerboden zerkratzt.



> Ich hab auch n PushPin Kühler, klappte hervorragend. Nur weil Pushpin, heißt ja nicht dass der kühler wackelt (wenn man alles gescheit montiert hat)^^



Na dann ist doch alles bestens.


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wenn etwas getestet wird,dann kommt man auch zwangsläufig zu einem Ergebnis.
Und dieses kann man einfach nicht besser aussehen lassen als es ist,nur weil man das Produkt kostenlos bekommen hat!
Die Verarbeitung der Paste sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge streichbare WLP,die ich hauchdünn und komplett auftragen kann.
Dadurch kann ich dann auch sicher gehen,nicht zuviel oder zu wenig Paste genommen zu haben.
Ich kann 5mm leider nicht 100% genau abschätzen. 
Auch habe ich auch von Test zu Test unterschiedliche Temperaturen.
Teils bis zu 6°C Unterschied!Die "guten" Temperaturen vom Protokoll erreiche ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## GxGamer (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wenn ich mir die Mehrheit der Meinung so anschaue, bin ich recht froh mir den Aufwand gespart zu haben


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Warum? Ganz abgesehen vom Ergebnis macht es auch Spaß mal wieder etwas Neues zu testen. Gerade bei einer Paste in dieser Preisklasse finde ich so eine Aktion echt toll. Da ich zum Beispiel den Testrechner im offenen Aufbau betreibe, war der Test locker zu händeln - wer sein Case dafür zerlegen muss hat natürlich etwas mehr Aufwand.


----------



## sipsap (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

die temps verschlechtern sich nun nach rund einer woche!?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

moin moin, 
hab auch die ic diamond 7 getestet ...
das auftragen erster versuch, grauenvoll, überhaupt nich platt zu kriegen der misthaufen ...
dann im inet geschaut und entsprechend der verarbeitungshinweise von ic aufgetragen.
btw, die reinigung fand ich jetzt nicht so extrem und komische verfärbung nach dem reinigen sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen (waschbenzin 4tw).
muss sagen das sie zwar recht teuer wäre (wenn es sich nicht um eine testprobe gehandelt hätte) allerdings wenn man mehrere hundert euro in entsprechende wakü komponenten steckt, dann lohnt sich auch diese paste.
der durchschnittliche 08/15 user mit luftkühlung wird keinerlei vorteile davon haben diese paste zu nutzen, ob seine cpu nu bei 60°C oder 63°C rummdümpelt wird ihn nicht weiter stören und rechtfertigt weder den preis noch den verarbeitungsaufwand.
aber für meinen teil muss ich sagen das die lastsenkung von 43°C auf 39°C bei ner raumtemperatur von ~23°C durchaus ein akzeptables ergebnis darstellen und damit die paste zummindest für meinen gaming pc sinn macht, bei meinem server, wäre sie allerdings überflüssig und vom pl. verhältnis her nicht zu empfehlen.
je nach verwendungszweck der paste würd ich sie weiterempfehlen oder wieder kaufen, allerdings habe ich nun nen vorrat für die nächsten 4 oder mehr kompletten pc umbauten


----------



## seth0487 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich habe z.B. das Umrüsten auf die Diamond gleich genutzt, um meine Kabel neu zu verlegen und meine alte HDD einzubauen.


----------



## PCC-Support (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hallo Leute,

so – in der Zwischenzeit sind bereits über 120 Resultate eingegangen. Von CPUs über Laptops bis hin zu Grafikkarten ist alles vertreten. Einige User haben gleich mehrere, unterschiedliche Anwendungsmöglichkeiten ausprobiert. Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die rasche Übersendung der Ergebnisse und die sehr rege Beteiligung .

*Einsendeschluss ist der 03.12.2010 – bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt müssen Eure Testergebnisse vorliegen.*

Problem gibt es offenbar gelegentlich bei der Anwendung, deshalb an dieser Stelle noch einmal der Hinweis auf die Vorgehensweise laut Hersteller:
Innovation Cooling

Die Paste ist sehr zähflüssig und lässt sich kaum Verstreichen. Es genügt, einen ca. 5 - 5,5 mm großen Tropfen aufzutragen, den Kühler satt aufzusetzen und zu befestigen. Die Paste verteilt sich gleichmäßig und deckt die CPU vollflächig ab. Natürlich hängt die aufzubringende Menge von der Größe der zu bedeckenden Fläche ab  

Ob dies nun auch funktioniert, lässt sich einfach dadurch prüfen, dass man den Kühler wieder abnimmt und die Verteilung überprüft (allerdings kann man dann das Prozedere wiederholen 
Alternativ kann man die Paste auch ein wenig Erwärmen, wodurch sie deutlich weniger zäh ist. Wenn man seine Paste allerdings gern verstreichen möchte, so sind die Innovation Cooling Pasten sicher nicht erste Wahl. 

Für verschraubte Kühler anbei noch ein Link zum EVGA Forum, in dem ein User die Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung bei schrittweisem Anziehen erläutert: 

IC Diamond 7 on solo GTX470

Fragen kamen noch zur Anwendung bei „Direct Touch“ Kühlern – hier die Antwort: „What most users find effective is to rub the compound in the gaps between the pipes filling them on the sink. Then they do a line on each sink heat pipe in the contact area and then mount the sink.“
*So – nun aber genug der grauen Theorie, hier die bisherigen Ergebnisse im Überblick:*

Bei 104 Anwendungen wurde eine durchschnittliche Verbesserung von 4,15 Grad erreicht , bei 12 Messungen ergab sich eine Verschlechterung um 4,33 Grad  

Dennoch - Ergebnis over all ist eine Verbesserung von Minus 3,12. Aus unserer Sicht ein durchaus respektabler Wert. Mal sehen, wie das finale Ergebnis ausfallen wird...

Hier das Zwischenergebnis in tabellarischer Darstellung: http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/ic_survey_14.11..gif

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## Pagz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Meiner ist schon dabei sogar in grün 
Ne aber echt Respekt, dass ging schnell


----------



## GTA 3 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Stimmen diese Werte bei der GTX 470 ???   Wieso sind die da so kühl geworden und die CPU leider nichts so ?!  Ich mein die GTX 470 fast ganz unten mit der Perihlionpaste ? Die mit dem Diamond haben aber auch keine schlechte Ergebnisse!


----------



## dirtyoetker (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

So fertig!

2 Tage hats gedauert 

Nicht das auftragen sondern sich Zeit nehmen alles ausführtlich zutesten.

Nun mal eine frage am Rande. Ich könnte die Paste auch für meine neue Zotac GTX 470 benutzen. Könnte ich die Paste nicht nur auf dem Chip sondern auf die Speicherchips bzw Spannungswandler auftragen? Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich die dicken Wärmeleitpats dran lassen muss oder?

Lg


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



dirtyoetker schrieb:


> So fertig!
> 
> 2 Tage hats gedauert
> 
> ...



Da denkst du richtig, nur sind die Kühler geklebt und nur mit WLP halten diese normalerweise nicht.


----------



## dirtyoetker (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja die ich kenne das von meiner alten GTX 260 wo ich damals ein besseren Kühler nachgerüstet hatte. Da war wie gesagt auf jedem Speicherchip und jeden Wandler Wärmeleitpads geklebt. Geschätze 1-2mm dick! Diese müsste ich ja drane lassen wo ich niemals mit WLP dies ausgleichen könnte . Nur bringt es was wenn ich kleine punkte WLP auf jeden Pad mache? Oder ist der Effekt gleich null?!


----------



## seth0487 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Meiner ist schon dabei sogar in grün
> Ne aber echt Respekt, dass ging schnell



Ach du bist der andere mit dem M1530! Dann haben wir ja sehr ähnliche Werte erzielt. Hast du auch auf allen drei Chips die WLP getauscht?

Ich habe nach einer Woche nur das Problem, dass ich jetzt kein Bild mehr angezeigt bekomme, ob es mit der WLP zusammenhängt muss ich noch mal prüfen...


----------



## jobo (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hi Leute,
ich habe bei der Aktion Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mitgemacht und jetzt auch schon alles gemessen und wollte jetzt das Formular ausfüllen. Doch leider finde ich dieses auf meinem PC nicht mehr, habe es wohl aus versehen gelöscht.
Es wäre super genial wenn mir jemand das Formular zukommen lassen könnte, da ich es auch im Internet nicht mehr finde.
Kann man es hier hochladen? Ich glaube nicht. Wenn nichtdann per E-Mail aber die möchte ich jetzt hier nicht offen hinschreiben. Wenn mir Jemand auf irgendeine Weise das Formular zugänglich machen könnte wäre ich diesem Jemand sehr, sehr dankbar!
Wenn ihr euch per PN meldet gebe ich euch meine E-Mailadresse.
LG und Danke im Voraus!
Jobo


----------



## Pagz (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



seth0487 schrieb:


> Ach du bist der andere mit dem M1530! Dann haben wir ja sehr ähnliche Werte erzielt. Hast du auch auf allen drei Chips die WLP getauscht?
> 
> Ich habe nach einer Woche nur das Problem, dass ich jetzt kein Bild mehr angezeigt bekomme, ob es mit der WLP zusammenhängt muss ich noch mal prüfen...


Nein ich bin der mit dem G1s...leider


----------



## ReaCT (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hab jetzt das PDF ausgefüllt aber wohin damit jetzt?


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das PDF ausgefüllt aber wohin damit jetzt?



Du musst es an pcgh@pc-cooling.de schicken, steht aber auch schon weiter vorne.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hey cool, wie nimmt man überhaupt an solche Tests Teil?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Du hättest die WLP einfach bei PC-Cooling bestellen müssen xD
Da gabs die ne Zeitlang für umsonst.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ach so ... na ja zu spät und WLP ist eh nicht mein Fall. Ich hasse das Zeug.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

pc cooling schrieb, dass sie im dezember nochmal so eine aktion machen, jedoch diesmal mit nem anderen produkt. Immer mal wieder auf die pc-cooling seite schauen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> pc cooling schrieb, dass sie im dezember nochmal so eine aktion machen, jedoch diesmal mit nem anderen produkt. Immer mal wieder auf die pc-cooling seite schauen


Super Tipp, danke danke


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hoffentlich wird es wieder so eine geniale Aktion werden wie mit der WLP.
@GameServer Was nutzt du dann?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es wieder so eine geniale Aktion werden wie mit der WLP.
> @GameServer Was nutzt du dann?


Noctua NT-H1 WLP  Bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig beim NH-U12P.

Mein hass kommt von meiner Arbeit. Mein Chef hatte mal die tolle Idee "CPU wechsle dich" in Akkord in Auftrag zu geben. Ein Board und eine Handvoll CPUs die auf Funktion getestet werden sollten, obwohl alle defekt waren. Tja 3 Tuben und eine halbe Zewa Rolle später waren meine Hände grau, alle Türklinken waren grau, da ich mal aufs Klo ging war was anderes auch grau, Schreibtisch grau ... WLP ist irgendwie wie fettige Creme, 1x an den Pfoten, und sei es noch so wenig und du schmierst alles voll. Deshalb bin ich kein Freund von vielen experimentieren mit WLPs


----------



## Intelfan (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



GameServer schrieb:


> Noctua NT-H1 WLP  Bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig beim NH-U12P.
> 
> Mein hass kommt von meiner Arbeit. Mein Chef hatte mal die tolle Idee "CPU wechsle dich" in Akkord in Auftrag zu geben. Ein Board und eine Handvoll CPUs die auf Funktion getestet werden sollten, obwohl alle defekt waren. Tja 3 Tuben und eine halbe Zewa Rolle später waren meine Hände grau, alle Türklinken waren grau, da ich mal aufs Klo ging war was anderes auch grau, Schreibtisch grau ... WLP ist irgendwie wie fettige Creme, 1x an den Pfoten, und sei es noch so wenig und du schmierst alles voll. Deshalb bin ich kein Freund von vielen experimentieren mit WLPs



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie andere das machen, aber wenn es mir nur um einen kurzen Funktionstest geht, dann lasse ich die WLP weg.. 

Aber das Problem mit der WLP an den Fingern kenne ich.. Schon ein Dreckszeug, wenns da ist wos nicht hingehört


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie andere das machen, aber wenn es mir nur um einen kurzen Funktionstest geht, dann lasse ich die WLP weg..
> 
> Aber das Problem mit der WLP an den Fingern kenne ich.. Schon ein Dreckszeug, wenns da ist wos nicht hingehört


Ja ... Chef wollte es eben so.  Obwohl ich schon vorher wusste das alle CPUs hinüber sind - vom Chef persönlich zerschossen


----------



## PCC-Support (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Guten Tag,

muss ja nun nicht sein, dass man die gesamte Umgebung mit Wärmeleitpaste verschmiert 

Das ArctiClean Reinigungskit von Arctic Silver fuktioniert tatsächlich prima und ist auch leidlich ergiebig. Es lässt sich recht universell überall einsetzen - z.B. auch bei Bike-Ölflecken auf den Klamotten, Kleberresten auf Lack, usw. ArctiClean verbreitet zudem einen deutlich angenehmeren Geruch, als gängige Lösungsmittel – geradezu fruchtig-lecker.

Vielleicht einfach einmal ausprobieren... 

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



PCC-Support schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> muss ja nun nicht sein, dass man die gesamte Umgebung mit Wärmeleitpaste verschmiert
> 
> ...


Aber Hautfreundlich wird es demnach nicht sein


----------



## Glide3D (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Kann jemand bitte nochmal den Link für die DOC/PDF Datei posten?

Vielen Dank​


----------



## ph1driver (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ist hier im Thread zu finden, vielleicht mal selber suchen.


----------



## dirtyoetker (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Man man die faulen wieder hmmm 

Wer bei sowas mitmacht wird doch etwas spursin haben und selber finden! Wohin, womit weshalb 

Meine Ergebnisse sind durch...

CPU voller Erfolg GPU ojee Kühler zerstört muss ein neuer her


----------



## PunkButcher (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Die Paste hat sich echt gelohnt... immerhin war meine AC MX-2 schon 3 Jahre im Einsatz 
Im Prime95 sinds jetzt bei gleicher Lüftereinstellung 42 statt 50°C... vielleicht doch lieber öfters wechseln. Wenn nur diese Pushpins nicht wärn...

Ein großes DANKESCHÖN an PCGH!!


----------



## locojens (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ist das normal das man KEINE bestätigungs-Mail mehr bekommt, nachdem man seine Ergebnisse gemailt hat?


----------



## Pagz (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich hab auch keine bekommen und meine Ergebnisse stehen schon in der Liste


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

gibts mittlerweile ne aktualisierte tabelle? Weil in der tabelle vom PC-cooling-staff-post von Seite 31 ist mein ergebnis noch nicht mit drin ?


----------



## PCC-Support (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Guten Tag,

eine aktualisierte Tabelle (basierend auf 154 Ergebnissen) wird es wohl morgen geben (nur noch umformatieren). Nur eines vorweg: ist wieder ein durchaus interessantes Zwischenergebnis 

Da mehrere User 2 oder sogar 3 verschiedene Applikationen getestet haben, stehen noch so um die 100 Ergebnisse aus.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung und die Mühe...

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## PCC-Support (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hallo Leute,

wie gestern bereits angekündigt, präsentieren wir euch heute den aktuellen Zwischenstand der "Innovation Cooling Survey 2010" Ergebnisliste.

Sobald auch die letzten Ergebnisse ausgewertet wurden, stellen wir euch die finale Liste zum Download zur Verfügung.
Die ausstehenden Eingangsbestätigungen werden schnellstmöglich versendet.
Einen schönen und stressfreien Wochenanfang wünscht euch

euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## Bruce112 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

soeben hab ich meine testresultate versendet 

ich muß sagen das der besser ist als der AC Mx-2 paste 

24 carat paste.

hab mier den test ergebnisse angeschaut in der tabelle von de anderen usern .

die frage ist wie ihr den paste draufgemacht habt,

ich hab ne klecks in die mitte von cpu gemacht ,und dierkt den kühler draufmontiert .

dursch den anpress druck verteilt sich die paste automatisch .

5 grad bessere temp bei streß test cpu


----------



## PCC-Support (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hallo,

einen weiteren Zwischenbericht zu den Testergebnissen der Innovative Cooling Pasten vom 25.11. gibt es hier http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/ic_survey_25.11.gif.


Einige Ergebnisse stehen noch aus - wir bitten alle Teilnehmer, noch fehlende Daten bis zum Freitag, den 03. Dezember einzusenden, damit wir die Auswertung abschliessen können. 

Ein aktueller Test der "Perihelion" kann man hier Innovation Cooling Perihelion Thermal Compound Review  Overclockers Tech nachlesen.

Mit de Veröffentlichung des Endergebnisses, werden auch die glücklichen  Gewinner der Preise veröffentlicht.

Noch einmal Danke für die rege Beteiligung, sowie die vielen Anregungen und Kommentare...

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team 

By the way: Unsere aktuelle PCGH Testaktion kan man hier sehen: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl - kühler, test


----------



## PCC-Support (8. Dezember 2010)

*Minus 740,9°C*

Zunächst einmal möchte wir uns ganz herzlich für das rege Interesse an unserer Wärmeleitpasten-Testaktion, die wir zusammen mit Innovation Cooling und der PC-Games Hardware im letzten Monat durchgeführt haben, bedanken (Schande über alle, die zwar die Paste erhalten, aber Ihre Werte nicht übermittelt haben).

Viele Teilnehmer zeigten sich von der Leistungsfähigkeit der amerikanischen Wärmeleitpasten sehr positiv überascht. Bei richtiger Anwendung ergab sich so auch bei fast allen Anwendungen eine deutliche Temperaturreduzierung.

Insgesamt haben uns 209 verwertbare Ergebnisse erreicht. Die Temperaturreduzierung betrug insgesamt -740,9°C - im Mittel entspricht dieser Wert einer Reduzierung von -3,54°C pro Anwendung. 

Die Testreihen mit der Diamond 24 Carat Paste ergaben für sich betrachtet im Mittel sogar eine Verbesserung von -4,21°C. 

Dass allein durch den Wechsel der vormals verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste gegen ein Innovation Cooling Produkt eine so gravierende Verbesserung erreicht werden konnte, dürfte selbst routinierte Anwender überrascht haben  

Die einzelnen Ergebnisse könnt Ihr unter den folgenden Links einsehen:


*Gesamtergebnis*: http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/final_results_overview.jpg

*Perihelion*: http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/final_results_perihelion.gif

*Diamond 24c*: http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/final_results_diamond.gif


Für Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir natürlich auch weiterhin jederzeit zur Verfügung. Wir wünschen Euch eine schöne Adventszeit.

PS – die Gewinner der Preise werden separat per Mail benachrichtigt.

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## NCphalon (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Wow, -740°C da is wohl einer bei Excel auf die Summenfunktion gestoßen xD


----------



## locojens (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich kann meine Werte in der Tabelle trotzdem nicht finden!!! Gesendet hatte ich die E-Mail am 12.11.2010, habe sie extra im "Gesendete Objekte Ordner" gelassen um einen Beweis dafür zu haben!


----------



## PCTom (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

wäre ein Direktvergleich zwischen Diamond und anderen Pasten möglich oder ein Diagramm mit den pasten di die User vorher genutzt haben z.B. AS5


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Und wer sind die Gewinner der Kühler


----------



## Schattenschritt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ich würds ja gern mal bei meiner (immer wieder ROD-anfälligen) XBOX 360 testen 

lg,


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Weil ich gestern neue Lüfter bekommen habe,habe ich auch gleich meinen Kühler abgebaut um ihn zu säubern.
Also die Perihelion hing total verklumpt am Kühler und dem Heatspreader.Wirklich komplett verteilt war sie nicht,dafür hatte ich allerdings einzelne Klumpen sogar an der Haltevorrichtung vom Sockel.
Bin froh das das Zeug nicht auf's Board getropft ist.Ich behaupte mal,das dann die 5mm schon leicht zuviel waren.
Zum entfernen muß man die Perihelion praktisch mit der Spachtel runterkratzen,aber dann geht das eigentlich sehr gut.
Allerdings stinkt das Zeug ganz schön,wenn man den Kühler runter hat.
Ich bin schon erkältet und habe die Nase zu,aber trotzdem fand ich den Mief schon sehr penetrant.
Habe jetzt wieder die gute "alte" Artic Silver V drauf.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Weil ich gestern neue Lüfter bekommen habe,habe ich auch gleich meinen Kühler abgebaut um ihn zu säubern.
> Also die Perihelion hing total verklumpt am Kühler und dem Heatspreader.Wirklich komplett verteilt war sie nicht,dafür hatte ich allerdings einzelne Klumpen sogar an der Haltevorrichtung vom Sockel.
> Bin froh das das Zeug nicht auf's Board getropft ist.Ich behaupte mal,das dann die 5mm schon leicht zuviel waren.
> Zum entfernen muß man die Perihelion praktisch mit der Spachtel runterkratzen,aber dann geht das eigentlich sehr gut.
> ...


Ach der Gestank kommt von der WLP..


----------



## AlexKL77 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Natürlich,woher denn sonst?
Nochmal werde ich so eine Pampe auch nicht verwenden.
Richtige Pasten wie die Arctic Silver V liegen mir dann doch mehr und die Temps sind nach mehreren Streßtests auch besser als mit dem Keramik-Fensterkit.


----------



## esszett (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Hat schon jemand versucht, die Diamond-24-Paste nach mehreren Wochen Betrieb wieder zu entfernern?

Ich wollte gestern bei meiner Graphikkarte (GTX470) etwas probieren, aber ich habe den Kuehler (AC Xtreme Plus) nicht mehr von der GPU loesen koennen. Total festgebacken 

Wie bekomme ich den Kuehler ab, ohne die GPU aus dem PCB zu reiszen? *argh*

An sich bin ich ziemlich begeistert von der Paste gewesen, das Auftragen brauchte zwar etwas Geduld, war aber keine Katastrophe. Die Temperaturen waren im Vergleich zu anderen Pasten sehr gut.

GruSZ


----------



## ph1driver (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

War bei mir auch so mit dem CPU Kühler. Habe mit Prime95 ein bisschen aufgeheizt, und in dann runter genommen. Ging auf jeden Fall besser.

Wer hat eigentlich Gewonnen?


----------



## sanQn (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*



esszett schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich den Kuehler ab, ohne die GPU aus dem PCB zu reiszen?



Verusch mal durch leiche Drehbewegungen den Kühlkörper zu lösen. Klappt meistens sehr gut.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

ich nutz bei sowas immer nen normalen haushaltsfön um den kühler anzuwärmen, dann gehts viel leichter


----------



## esszett (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Danke fuer die Tipps mit dem Erwaermen. Ich habe kurz vor dem Ausbau nochmal fuer 30 Minuten Furmark laufen lassen und siehe da: Der Kuehler konnte mit mittlerer Gewalt geloest werden...

GruSZ


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Ja und hättest du noch Zahnseide genommen, wäre die Gewalteinwirkung noch geringer.


----------



## Ripcord (27. April 2018)

*AW: Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling*

Es ist ja schon einige Zeit her, habe aber noch immer die IC Diamant 24 hier. Für 1-2 Anwendungen sollte der Inhalt noch reichen.

Ist die WLP denn heute noch mit neueren Produkten (kein Flüssigmetall) konkurrenzfähig? Es sind ja immerhin schon fast 8 Jahre vergangen und in aktuellen Tests wird dieses Produkt nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Anhand des guten abschneidens vom Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure der auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ist kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die IC Diamond 24 heute noch effektiver arbeitet als vieles was inzwischen neu auf dem Markt ist.

Könnte das so hinkommen?


----------

